# Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?



## batmaan (7. April 2013)

*Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Moin, 

beim täglichen lesen der Studium Bereiche bin ich wieder auf 2 Artikel gestoßen:
Uni-Abschluss allein ist noch keine Job-Garantie - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es geht hier um eine junge Frau, welche einen guten BWL Abschluss hat und auch sonst gut qualifiziert scheint.

Fachkräftemangel : Deutschland muss im Kampf um Talente noch aufholen - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT

hier geht es darum, dass Unternehmen ja so Fachkräfte bedürftig sind.

Da stellt sich doch die Frage, was läuft schief in Deutschland?


----------



## Low (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ist wie  bei den Ingenieuren, viele mit gutem Abschluss bekommen trotzdem nur einen Arbeitsvertrag für ein Jahr und wenig Geld...


----------



## Lexx (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Vieles, wenn nicht alles, nicht nur in Deutschland.

Es geht
um die "Selbstpräsentation", 
um die "Bezahlung", 
um eine "Weiterqualizizierung", BWL = "gar nix" heutzutage,
um Kontakte/Netzwerke, 
um die Wohnadresse, 
um das Unternehmen, 
um die Finanzen, 
um die Politik,
um die Gesellschaft, 
um Fairness,
um Gobalisierung, 
um Menschen, nicht nur um Unternehmen,
auch um Arbeitssuchende..

ich bin zu Müde, um fortzusetzen..


----------



## taks (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Kommt eben auf den Beruf drauf an. BWL Master gibts wie Sand am Meer, ist halt so der Studiengang wo jeder macht wenn er nicht weiss was er tun soll 
Wenn man etwas studiert wo ein Fachkräftemangel herrscht, kann es gut sein dass man zwischen mehreren Stellen auswählen kann.
Oder sonst muss man eben noch doktorieren oder ein zweites Studium.

Aber einfach davon ausgehen dass ich einen Job bekomme bloss weil ich studiert habe ist nicht die beste Idee.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Die Artikel müssen kein Widerspruch sein, die Frage ist immer was für Fachkräfte fehlen oder von welchen es zuviel hat.


----------



## batmaan (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Bei mir geht es nämlich darum, dass ich nach meiner Ausbildung zum Bankkaufmann vor hatte zu studieren, obwohl ich nach der Ausbildung einen sicheren Platz hätte, aber wenn man das so liest. Studienfach wäre WiWi.


----------



## Lexx (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Deiner "Gesundheit" zu liebe: mach das, was dir SPASS macht!
Und sinnvoll erscheint. (Also nicht im Zorn anderen in den Schädel zu ballern,
oder deine Mutter/freundI/Frau anzukeifen..)

Millionen Ausgebrannter (Burnout & Depression) können nicht irren.

Wutbürger lässt grüßen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Lexx schrieb:


> Deiner "Gesundheit" zu liebe: mach das, was dir SPASS macht!
> Und sinnvoll erscheint. (Also nicht im Zorn anderen in den Schädel zu ballern,
> oder deine Mutter/freundI/Frau anzukeifen..)
> 
> ...


 
Die meisten wissen doch garnicht was sie mal später machen wollen. Meistens wird man durch Zufall oder wegen XY, das und das.  
Und einen Beruf der Spaß macht gibts nicht, jedenfalls keinen der einem 8 STunden am Tag spaß macht.


----------



## Research (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Weil die Firmen kein Gehalt zahlen wollen und die gut ausgebildeten Inder die herkommen sollen, durchgerechnet haben das sie hier einen Hungerlohn, verglichen mit zu Hause, bekommen würden?

Für 1.000€ kann man in Indien sehr gut leben. Für 2.000 in DE geht fast nichts. Jetzt mal überspitzt.

Ein Kollege meines Vaters meinte mal das man, wenn man die Löhne umrechnet, in Indien Arm ist, nur kann er sich für das "Armutsgehalt" dort, 2 Autos, ein großes Haus, viel Grund und Boden, 3 Kinder +Frau und Dienstmädchen + Technik Leisten.

Nah, machts Pling?

Auch werden teilweise ganz spezielle Leute gesucht die überall rar sind. Alles BlaBla, nicht beachten.
Klar, Branchen wie Anwälte, Architekten sind überfüllt, in der Technik fehlen Leute, aber Ausbilden, bitte das solle doch die Politik regeln, nicht die Firmen die "Händeringend" Leute suchen und ohne kaputt gehen.

Wer Sarkasmus/Ironie findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## OdlG (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Low schrieb:


> Ist wie  bei den Ingenieuren, viele mit gutem Abschluss bekommen trotzdem nur einen Arbeitsvertrag für ein Jahr und wenig Geld...


Trifft aber längst nicht auf alle zu. An unserer Uni bekommt man im dritten Jahr schon Zusagen zu Praktikumsplätzen und Betreuung für die Diplomarbeit mit der Zusage eines Jobs, wenn die Diplomarbeit gut war. Allerdings scheint das Ingenieursstudium bei uns auch ein wenig härter zu sein als an ländlicheren Hochschulen, wenn ich so meinen alten Abigefährten lausche. Die wiederrum können sich überhaupt nicht in Angeboten baden^^ Ich habe ohnehin den Eindruck, dass es nicht auf den Abschluss, sondern auf den Namen der Uni ankommt.


----------



## Lexx (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Was schief läuft? Gar nichts. Der Wirtschafts tuts gut.
Gehts der Wirtschaft gut, gehts uns allen gut!



> An unserer Uni bekommt man im dritten Jahr schon Zusagen zu  Praktikumsplätzen und Betreuung
> für die Diplomarbeit mit der Zusage  eines Jobs, wenn die Diplomarbeit gut war.
> Allerdings scheint das  Ingenieursstudium bei uns auch ein wenig härter zu sein als an  ländlicheren Hochschulen,
> wenn ich so meinen alten Abigefährten lausche.


Junge BILLIGE Arbeitskräfte, unorganisiert.. geldgierig, ungesattelt.. leicht zu manipulieren und
auszubeuten! Widerstandsunfähig, Obrigkeitshörig.. *lechz/sabber.. immer her damit!*

Werd mal 40 und darüber, Junge?, wie dein "älterer" Gefährte. Wenns dich wegen zu langer pay-roll, 
Abfertigungsansprüchen, wegen "familiärer" oder "freizeitlicher" Interessen kündigen. Und so weiter.
Irgendwann sitzt an einem "Primavera" und schiebst Zeitleisten hin und her. Ob du dafür einen
(Dipl.-)Ing. brauchst.. ?

Europa MUSS gegen Indien/Asien konkurrenzfähig bleiben! (Zynisch gemeint.)

Selektieren, aufbauen, ausbilden, behalten, belohnen, integrieren und "aufsteigen" von Fachkräften 
in Unternehmen gibts heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Dartwurst (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Falsch läuft, das Politik nicht mehr für´s Volk sondern für verschiedene Lobbyisten gemacht wird. Und wenn deutsche Fachkräfte zu teuer sind müssen Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland her. Warum läuft unsere Wirtschaft in Europa so gut? Wir haben keinen Mindestlohn. Warum können Lobbyisten so viel Einfluss nehmen? Deutschland hat eine UN Resolution gegen Korruption *nicht* unterschrieben. Es ist noch nicht so lange her da wurde in einer Fussballpause darüber abgestimmt ob Meldeämter unsere Daten verkaufen dürfen. Meiner Meinung nach sind wir politisch auf dem Weg zur Bananenrepublik. Und es ist ziemlich gleichgültig welche Partei gerade regiert. Die Agenda 2010 kommt nicht von "Mutti". In der ehemaligen DDR arbeiten Friseur Meister(innen) nach 3 Jahren Lehre, 3 Jahren Praxis und einer Meisterprüfung für ca *5*€ in der Std. Mir sind mehrere Altenpfleger bekannt die einen Job suchen. Aber nicht für 7€ über einen Subunternehmer. Diese Liste ließe sich fortführen. Aber das macht mich müde.


----------



## OdlG (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Lexx schrieb:


> Was schief läuft? Gar nichts. Der Wirtschafts tuts gut.
> Gehts der Wirtschaft gut, gehts uns allen gut!
> 
> Junge BILLIGE Arbeitskräfte, unorganisiert.. geldgierig, ungesattelt.. leicht zu manipulieren und
> ...


Also die Einstiegsgehälter bei Absolventen, die ich hier kennengelernt habe, lagen immer über 3500€ im ersten Monat. Und in meinem  Familienumfeld verdienen die Ingenieure heute auch sattes Geld und haben dennoch Zeit für Familie (die Kinder sind mittlerweile aber selbst erwachsen). Allerdings waren die auch hier an der Uni, könnte also eher die Ausnahme sein. Darüber sollte man sich aber auch vor dem Studium schon mal informieren


----------



## Research (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> [] Aber nicht für 7€ über einen Subunternehmer. Diese Liste ließe sich fortführen. Aber das macht mich müde.


 
McDonalds hat mir, nach dem Abi, vor der Ausbildung, mehr Gezahlt.


----------



## OdlG (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Research schrieb:


> McDonalds hat mir, nach dem Abi, vor der Ausbildung, mehr Gezahlt.


In meiner Zeit im Wohnheim für Mehrfach-Schwerstbehinderte habe ich erfahren, wie wenig die _studierten_ Pfleger dort verdienen. Sicherlich ist das zahlenmäßig nicht die größte Branche, aber dennnoch sehr ungerecht.


----------



## theping (7. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



OdlG schrieb:


> Also die Einstiegsgehälter bei Absolventen, die ich hier kennengelernt habe, lagen immer über 3500€ im ersten Monat. Und in meinem  Familienumfeld verdienen die Ingenieure heute auch sattes Geld und haben dennoch Zeit für Familie (die Kinder sind mittlerweile aber selbst erwachsen). Allerdings waren die auch hier an der Uni, könnte also eher die Ausnahme sein. Darüber sollte man sich aber auch vor dem Studium schon mal informieren


 
Brutto oder netto? Und wo genau ist dieses Ende vom Regenbogen?

Gerade heute darf man sich nicht einfach zurück legen und hoffen mit einer Ausbildung / einem Abschluss bis zur Rente zu kommen. Man muss immer alles mitnehmen was man bekommen kann. Hast du die Chance auf ein Studium, dann mach es! Wird es schwierig, halte durch und lerne weiter. Es gibt heute genug Leute die 4 Mal das Fach wechseln und am Ende hintern Steuer im Taxi Zeitung lesen. (etwas übertrieben)

Beim Studium sollte man immer darauf achten was man studiert und an welcher Uni. BWL an einer Fernuni klingt nicht sofort nach 100% Jobchance nach Abschluss, aber du einen Uniabschluss und der macht in großen Unternehmen viel aus. Häufig beginnen Absolventen im Gehalt höher ein als ein Facharbeiter mit 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung, viel Verantwortung und noch mehr know-how als einige von denen je erreichen werden.
Wenn du die Chance hast, frag einen frischen Master-Absolventen (5 Jahre Studium) - der gerade angefangen hat und einen Angestellten mit 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung nach dem Gehalt.


----------



## JackWilliams (8. April 2013)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Falsch läuft, das Politik nicht mehr für´s Volk sondern für verschiedene Lobbyisten gemacht wird. Und wenn deutsche Fachkräfte zu teuer sind müssen Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland her. Warum läuft unsere Wirtschaft in Europa so gut? Wir haben keinen Mindestlohn.



Problem ist die Politikverdrossenheit. Mangelndes Interesse der wählenden schafft erst Parteien ohne Kontur. Und Lobbys sind in Deutschland lange nicht so mächtig wie im Ausland. 

Weiß nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass wir günstige Fachkräfte brauchen, gute Ausbildung ist heutzutage doch viel wertvoller, als geringe Lohnkosten.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



> An unserer Uni bekommt man im dritten Jahr schon Zusagen zu Praktikumsplätzen und Betreuung für die Diplomarbeit mit der Zusage eines Jobs, wenn die Diplomarbeit gut war. Allerdings scheint das Ingenieursstudium bei uns auch ein wenig härter zu sein als an ländlicheren Hochschulen, wenn ich so meinen alten Abigefährten lausche. Die wiederrum können sich überhaupt nicht in Angeboten baden^^ Ich habe ohnehin den Eindruck, dass es nicht auf den Abschluss, sondern auf den Namen der Uni ankommt.


Dorf man fragen wo und was genau du studierst?


----------



## OdlG (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Dorf man fragen wo und was genau du studierst?


TU Dresden, Diplom Maschinenbau. Ein Freund von mir schreibt gerade seine Diplomarbeit und hat auch schon Verträge vor der Nase gehabt. Auch ein E-Techniker, der vor 3 Jahren abgeschlossen hat, ist heute schon der stellvertretende Geschäftsführer und einem durchaus größerem Betrieb (genaue Größe kenne ich leider niicht). Man muss nicht mit 1,0 abschließen, auch mit 2,5 wird man noch bestens bezahlt. Es ist unglaublich, wie wenig einige Studenten von anderen (selbsternannten?) Unis oder Hochschulen drauf haben. Da schneidet man dann im Vergleich natürlich fast automatisch gut ab.


----------



## sfc (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

In meinem Umfeld gibt es auch viele E-Techniker und Maschinenbauer. Bei denen ist es gar kein Problem, einen gutbezahlten Job zu finden. Sogar diejenigen aus meinem Bachelorstudiengang Technikjournalismus, wenn sie denn schon fertig sind und sich nicht mehr Zeit lassen, haben größtenteils eine Stelle. (Auch wenn es da natürlich nicht so viel Geld gibt wie bei den Ingenieuren.) Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich nur die Überschrift da schon lese, von wegen BWL studiert und keine Stelle, habe ich schon keine Lust mehr, das weiterzulesen. Langsam nervt es, dass Medien den Fachkräftemangel in bestimmten Branchen ständig zu widerlegen versuchen, indem sie Leute aus überlaufenen Fachrichtungen als Beispiel hochhalten. Oder irgendwelche Osteuropäer ohne Sprach- und Computerkenntnisse. Immerhin hat man dieses Mal keinen 08/15-Juristen oder Politologen genommen, das ist ja schon mal ne Steigerung  Aber das kommt beim Leser natürlich gut an, der meint, weil in Branche A Fachkräftemangel herrscht, müsste er als Arbeiter in Branche B mehr Geld verdienen. Oder vielleicht sogar aus der entsprechenden Branche kommt, aber als einfacher Monteur nicht zur gesuchten Fachkraft zählt.


----------



## Ifosil (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich verfolge schon seit Jahren die Fachkräftelüge, die wurde irgendwann mal von Wirtschaftsverbänden und ihre Weisen in die Welt gesetzt worden. ich bringe es auf den Punkt, es fehlt nicht an Fachkräften, es fehlt an billig Fachkräften die für 5 € die Stunde arbeiten. Darum wollten die Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland holen, da die billiger sind.


----------



## Supeq (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Nen reines BWL-Studium bringt halt nicht viel wenn man keinerlei Erfahrung in der realen Wirtschaft hat. Ist ja schön und gut wenn man theoretische Konzepte kennt und sämtliche Kennzahlen im Schlaf runterbeten kann, das nützt aber nichts wenn sich Unternehmen X nicht an den Uni-Standard hält (und das tun wohl die wenigsten).

Mit einem guten technischen Abschluss (sei es Chemie/IT/Maschinenbau/E-Technik) hat man sehr gute Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt und kann sich die Stellen fast aussuchen.


----------



## sfc (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Supeq schrieb:


> Nen reines BWL-Studium bringt halt nicht viel wenn man keinerlei Erfahrung in der realen Wirtschaft hat. Ist ja schön und gut wenn man theoretische Konzepte kennt und sämtliche Kennzahlen im Schlaf runterbeten kann, das nützt aber nichts wenn sich Unternehmen X nicht an den Uni-Standard hält (und das tun wohl die wenigsten).
> 
> Mit einem guten technischen Abschluss (sei es Chemie/IT/Maschinenbau/E-Technik) hat man sehr gute Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt und kann sich die Stellen fast aussuchen.



Das stimmt wohl. Sogar mein 52 Jahre alter Onkel (Maschinenbauer) hat neulich noch den Arbeitgeber gewechselt, weil er anderswo wesentlich mehr Geld angeboten bekommen hat. Wenn man die richitge Qualifikation hat, ist man also auch im Alter gefragt. Das zeigt auch, dass es in einigen Branchen sehr wohl einen Fachkräftemangel gibt, den man nicht einfach leugnen kann, nur weil der nicht auf jedwede Qualifikation und auf sämtliche Sparten übertragbar ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



batmaan schrieb:


> hier geht es darum, dass Unternehmen ja so Fachkräfte bedürftig sind.
> 
> Da stellt sich doch die Frage, was läuft schief in Deutschland?


 
Nichts geht schief, außer dem grundsätzlichen Gesellschafts- und Wirtschaftsmodell.
Wir haben keinen Mangel an Fachkräften, sondern einen Mangel an billigen Fachkräften mit einschlägiger Erfahrung. Außerhalb einiger sehr weniger Gebiete (zur Jahrtausendwende war es IT, zwischendurch mal Chemie - aktuell vielleicht Maschienenbau? Die Wechsel sind auf alle Fälle schneller, als ein Studium lang...) ist der "Mangel" so lasch, dass fähiges Personal den Firmen weder nenneswert Geld noch eine gewisse Einarbeitungsphase wert ist.
Und das betrifft nicht nur BWL, was einfach ein Massenstudium ist, aus dem Leute in andere Bereiche ausweichen. Ich stehe z.B. auch mit nem 1er Diplom in Bio da, aber unsere "boomende" Biotec-Industrie ist derart gut mit "mangelnden" Fachkräften versorgt, dass man ohne ein einschlägig auf die Methoden des jeweiligen Unternehmens ausgerichtetes Hauptstudium und eine Abschlussarbeit idealerweise exakt auf dem Feld, in dem gesucht wird, gar nicht erst anzufragen braucht. Da fehlt einem dann halt Wissen, dass man in 1-2 Monaten angelernt hätte und das sowieso eine Halbwertszeit von 1-2 Jahren hat, ehe es durch neues ersetzt werden muss - aber da die Firmen eher Uniabgänger für 6 Monate durchtesten/hungerlöhnen wollen, ist halt nichts mit Einarbeitungsphase. Ein Studium ist heute keine grundlegende Qualifikation für ein Studium, sondern entweder eine 100% auf die Wirtschaft ausgerichtete, vom Steuerzahler finanzierte Lehre - oder aber die Eingangsvorraussetzung für ein (schlecht oder gar nicht bezahltes) Praktikum. In vielen Bereichen auch ein "erstes von vielen Praktika".




taks schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas studiert wo ein Fachkräftemangel herrscht, kann es gut sein dass man zwischen mehreren Stellen auswählen kann.
> Oder sonst muss man eben noch doktorieren oder ein zweites Studium.



Bei Doktorandenstellen ist das Bewerber/Angebot-Verhältnis noch einmal deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Trotzdem kommen inzwischen auch Portugiesen, Spanier und Griechen nach Deutschland weil es in deren Heimatländern noch schlechter aussieht.

Ich sehe das ja überall in der Industrie. Die Gehälter stagnieren bzw. sinken. Gerade für Facharbeiter. Vor 10 Jahren hast du etwas mehr verdient als heute aber vor 10 Jahren war das Leben und Wohnen und Heizen und Auto fahren in Deutschland bei weitem nicht so teuer wie heute.
Auf den Rücken der billigen Arbeiter/Zeitarbeiter machen die Großkonzerne Rekordgewinne und zahlen ihren Top Manager Gehälter die nicht mehr vermittelbar sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Also ich weiß nicht woher ihr so Aussagen generiert nach denen es keine Firmen mehr gibt, die anständig zahlen, Leuten keine Chance zur Einarbeitung und zur Weiterbildung geben und was man hier sonst noch so lesen muss. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es - zumindest in meiner Gegend - einen sehr großen Mangel an jungen Ingenieuren und sonst. technischen Berufen. Und das nicht nur seit 1-2 Jahren sondern eigentlich solange ich arbeite. Die Einstiegsgehälter sind auch sehr ordentlich, weil man sonst gar niemanden bekommt, wobei manche Absolventen - gestern habe ich mit einem diskutiert - ein wenig blauäugig rangehen und etwas an Realitätsverlust zu leiden scheinen. Viel wichtiger als das schiere Anfangsgehalt ist doch die Frage wie sich das entwickelt innerhalb der nächsten 3-5 Jahre! Dafür spielt es im übrigen keine Rolle an welcher Uni, FH oder sonstigen Einrichtung man studiert hat oder auch gar nicht - den Zahn muss ich OdlG ziehen - sondern es liegt an der Leistung die erbracht wird. Prinzipiell haben wir auch Techniker, die auf Stellen sitzen, die eigentlich für Ingenieure gedacht sind und dort ihre Leistung genauso bringen. Zu glauben, dass man ein Studium macht und sich damit für alle Zeit von den "anderen" absetzt sowohl Jobmäßig als auch von der Bezahlung her ist Unfug.

Bei uns gab und gibt es massive Probleme unsere Planstellen zu füllen, wir bekommen schlicht nicht ausreichend Leute um alle Stellen besetzen zu können. Es gab Stellen, die über Jahre nicht zu besetzen waren weil es einfach keine geeigneten Bewerber gab! Und natürlich wird eine angemessene Einarbeitung gewährleistet, ebenso wird geachtet, dass man sich regelmäßig weiterbildet und -entwickelt. 

Diese Schwarzmalerei von wegen es wird alles immer schlimmer ist wirklich kaum zu ertragen und wirklich realitätsfern. Vlt. sollte man sich einfach den Realitäten stellen?!


----------



## mülla1 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Also ganz ehrlich ich halte das was hier beschrieben wird auch teilweise für ein hausgemachtes Problem. Wieviele junge Leute kommen aus dem Abitur und wählen aus (ich unterstelle das jetzt einfach mal) Faulheit, dem Unwillen auch mal anspruchsvollere Fachgebiete zu wählen usw. einen Studiengang der miserable Arbeitsplatzchancen bietet. 

Meiner Meinung nach entzieht sich das teilweise gesundem Menschenverstand wenn zb der VDI (Verband deutscher Ingenieure) seit Jahren predigt das maschinenbau-, elektro- und Bauingenieure in den nächsten 20 Jahren derart fehlen, das Kompetenzen verlagert und fremdingenieure aus anderen Ländern ran geholt werden müssen. Hier wird eindeutig akademisches Potenzial verspielt das Deutschland bisher ausgezeichnet hat. 
Wenn ich dann sehe das die BWL, IBS, Lehramtstudiengänge usw usw mehr als überlaufen sind frage ich mich ob die alle nicht mitgedacht haben oder es einfach nicht sehen wollten.. 
Dann gucke ich mir meinen Studiengang an (studiere im 6ten Semester Elektrotechnik und stehe kurz vor der BA) bekomme ich das kalte grauen  was für mich gut ist kann in Anbetracht der meckereien aus anderen Fachgebieten nicht sein. Wir sind mittlerweile noch 30!!! Absolventen. Uns wird sobald die BA steht hier nahezu der rote Teppich ausgerollt.. Selbst auf der suche nach dem Thema der bachelorarbeit wird man abgeworben.. 

Würden sich viele Leute auch einfach mal zusammen reissen und nicht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen dann kämen sie auch auf dem Arbeitsmarkt besser an.. 
Da aber keiner mehr wirklich was für eine berufliche Zukunft tun will.. Bekommen sie halt die Quittung.. Man sollte sich halt vorher dazu Gedanken machen inwiefern die jobchancen bei Abschluss stehen  
Ich finde man kann immer viel meckern und auf Politiker und die Regierung schimpfen. Aber so wirklich was dafür tun das man für sich besser weg kommt tun die wenigsten.. 
Meckern ist halt immer einfacher als machen  

In diesem Sinne.. Höre ich jetzt mal weiter Leistungselektronik


----------



## OdlG (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dafür spielt es im übrigen keine Rolle an welcher Uni, FH oder sonstigen Einrichtung man studiert hat oder auch gar nicht - den Zahn muss ich OdlG ziehen - sondern es liegt an der Leistung die erbracht wird. Prinzipiell haben wir auch Techniker, die auf Stellen sitzen, die eigentlich für Ingenieure gedacht sind und dort ihre Leistung genauso bringen. Zu glauben, dass man ein Studium macht und sich damit für alle Zeit von den "anderen" absetzt sowohl Jobmäßig als auch von der Bezahlung her ist Unfug.


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die namhafte Uni einen zum besseren Menschen macht. Man bekommt nur viel mehr Wissen auf den Weg, was einen am Anfang enorm vor andere Bewerber katapultiert. Natürlich können sich mit der Zeit erst echte Stärken und Schwächen herauskristallisieren. Mein Onkel ist Direktor bei *Kjellberg *und hat mir auch gesagt, dass sie dort bei ausreichenden Bewerbern auch auf die Uni schauen. Denn eine TU Dresden steht wirklich meilenweit vor einer FH Lausitz (tut mir Leid, dass ich nur dieses Beispiel fundiert nennen kann). Mein Kumpel, den ich bereits erwähnte, hat auch als Beleg bei einer Firma eine Webmaschine energetisch optimiert (Wärmefluss, elektrische Energie -> Isolierung, Schaltkasten, ...) und hat so viele Schwachpunkte gefunden, dass 30% Kostensenkung möglich war. Dem Vorstand, dem es präsentiert wurde, konnte das gar nicht glauben, bis er es vorgerechnet hat. Offensichtlich waren in der Firma dort nur Typ "FH Lausitz" Absolventen gewöhnt und daher erstmal skeptisch. Übrigens war der Vorstand dann ganz begeistert von den vielen Ideen


----------



## Zappaesk (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Das Problem ist doch, dass es keine guten und schlechten Unis an sich gibt. Es gibt an allen mir bekannten Unis sowohl sehr gute Institute, als auch sehr mäßige Institute. Als Beispiel mal die Uni Stuttgart. Da konnte man zu meiner Zeit als Maschinenbauer im Hauptdiplom 2 aus 46 Hauptfächern bei über 50 Instituten wählen. Da gab es als Profs echte Koryphäen mit z.T. Weltruhm genauso wie echte Pfeifen. Z.T. hat das dann noch mit dem Wechsel eines Professors ein Institute nach vorne oder eben eher nicht gebracht (prominente Beispiele der Wechsel von Prof. Tennberge vor einigen Jahren von Chemnitz nach Bochum, der in Dresden nicht gleichwertig besetzte Stuhl von Prof. Linke, ein Vergleich zw. den Professoren Höhn und Winter bzw. Niemann als dessen Vorgänger in München schließt sich auch eigentlich aus,...). Dann gibt es neben den Großen eben auch kleine Unis mit auf bestimmten Fachgebieten sehr guten Instituten (z.B. in Clausthal - wobei wer will schon in ner Stadt studieren, die man wegen des alkoholfreien Biers kennt?), die echte Spezialisten hervorbringen.

D.h. bei den zig Unis in Deutschland mal hochgerechnet gibt es ein paar hundert Institute an den deutschen Maschinenbau Unis (die FHs sind da dann noch aussen vor) und jetzt sag du mir wie ein Personalsachbearbeiter da entscheiden soll ob einer jetzt besonders viel weiß bzw. kann oder nicht?! 

FHs bilden mit einem anderen Schwerpunkt aus als Unis, daraus zu schließen deren Absolventen würden weniger können ist nicht nur arrogant, sondern auch schlicht falsch! Deinem Freund sei sein Erfolg gegönnt, aber ob der an seiner Ausbildung oder an was anderem lag, das wird durch das Beispiel nicht klar. 

Die Ausbildung ist wichtig, das ist klar, was man dann daraus macht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Für beruflichen Erfolg und Karriere ist die Ausbildung aber nur untergeordnet. Dafür sind andere Skills mindestens ebenso wichtig! Nach 2 Stunden in einer Firma interessiert es kein Schwein mehr wo du studiert hast!

Ich habe regelmäßig mit Studenten, Praktikanten zu tun und schon so manche Abschlussarbeit betreut. Von diversen Unis, FHs, BAs,... einen Unterschied der verschiedenen Einrichtungen in den Leistungen der Studenten, der sich deren Ausbildungsform zuordnen ließe habe ich nicht feststellen können. Gerade eben habe ich einem Praktikanten der RUB ein wirklich mieses Arbeitzeugnis ausstellen müssen, weil er trotz Top Uni und auch Top Institut (Tennberge) einfach nur schlecht und völlig ohne Engagement war...


----------



## OdlG (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Natürlich haben verschiedene Universitäten ihre Schwerpunkte und besonders gute Institute, die, für sich genommen, Weltspitze sind. Aber ich meine, dass es bezüglich der Lehre deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den akademischen Einrichtungen gibt. Zum Beispiel ist es in der Psychologie sehr interessant: Das Fach kann alls Geistes- und Naturwissenschaft aufgefasst werden. Je nach Ausrichtung haben sich da verschiedene gute Unis in Deutschland herausgebildet. An der TU gehen übrigens die Geisteswissenschaften völlig unter zugunsten der Ingenieure, was man aber vielleicht auch vorher vermuten können dürfte. Auf jeden Fall ist es nunmal so, dass die Lehre im gesamten deutliche Unterschiede aufweisen kann. In Aachen werden garantiert bessere Ingenieure herangezogen als in Senftenberg. Darauf wette ich auch gern 

Ich habe übrigens nie behauptet, dass eine FH weniger wert wäre als eine Uni  Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass meine Abikollegen im 6. Semester an der FH Lausitz nicht annähernd so viel Ahnung vom Maschinenbau haben wie TUDler im 3./4. Semester. Wenn die mir von ihren Veranstaltungen erzählen, überrascht mich das auch nicht. Die HTW Dresden z.B. begeistert mich mit den unglaublich hohen Ansprüchen, aber auch den großartigen Angeboten für Studenten.

Aber wie dem auch sei, das ist eben einfach meine Erfahrung und mir unbekannte Zustände kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## totovo (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Also...

Ich kann ja mal eine Geschichte erzählen, die ich selbst erlebt habe:

ich habe nach meinem Abi ein Praktikum in einem Ortsansääsigem, mittelständischem Unternehmen gemacht. Der Carl Zeiss Microscopy GmbH Jena. Ich war dort 8 Wochen in der Elektronikentwicklung. Die Ingenieure da wussten gar nicht, wie sie die ganzen Aufträge abarbeiten sollten. die sind schon seit Jahren ausgelastet! Die Unternehmen gehen mittlerweile Aktiv an die Unis UND, so war es zu mindest in dem Unternehmen, besonderst gerne an die FH´s, weil die Leute viel näher an der Industrie ausgebildet werden. Das Studium ist in keinem Fall schlechter! Aber zurück zur Geschichte...
Ich bin dann also fertig gewesen mit meinem Praktikum, da meinte der Abteilungsleiter zu mir: "Hey, du musst umbedingt in den Semesterferien wiederkommen, wir brauchen noch Werkstudenten." Ein indirektes Jobangebot habe ich noch obendrauf bekommen. Er schaute mich denn ziemlich doof an, als ich meinte, ich gehe aber nach Dresden... "Viel zu Theoretisch, langweilig und ohne Praxisbezug" bekam ich da von Leuten, die vor nicht all zu langer Zeit an der TU studiert haben an den Kopf geworfen... 
Damals dachte ich mir: lass sie reden. Mittlerweile bin ich schlauer und bereue, nicht doch an der FH in Jena geblieben zu sein.

Was ich damit sagen will: Nur weil die von der FH vielleicht weniger theoretisches Wissen haben, sind das nicht die schlechteren Ingenieure.

Und das hier einige so schwarz malen, kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. Von allen Unternehmen, in die ich einblick habe/hatte, haben massive Probleme offene Stellen zu besetzen. Die fangen teilweise schon an, die Leute vor der bachlorarbeit zu werben...
Ich war auch mal bei VW für ein Duales Studium... Die haben sich die Hände geleckt nach halbwegs geeigneten Abiturienten. Und die zahlen richtig, richtig gut!


----------



## OdlG (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Nur noch die kurze Anmerkung (da das auch nicht direkt mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zusammenhängt) um das nochmal klar zu stellen:

Ich glaube, dass alle Sorten von akademischen Vereinen sehr gut sein können, nur ist die FH Lausitz (Betonung auf Lausitz, nicht auf FH) nunmal ein Negativbeispiel im Vergleich zu den Erfahrungen, die ich und ein paar Freunde an der TU Dresden gemacht haben. Damit meine ich auch nicht jeden Dozenten dort, sondern einfach den durchschnittlichen Fertigkeitenlevel meiner alten Schulfreunde.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Um mal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen. Es läuft schief, dass das Anspruchsdenken bei vielen einfach zu hoch ist. Gerade Absolventen meinen sehr oft, dass sie es geschafft hätten und jetzt überzogene Ansprüche stellen können. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Natürlich ist es toll, wenn man ordentlich verdient, aber das muss man sich eben auch verdienen! 

Mit nem akademischen Abschluss in der Tasche hat man erst mal noch gar nichts - wenn ich dann lese, dass 2k€ zu wenig Geld seien, dann muss ich einfach mal lachen! Viele Leute müssen mit dem Geld oder weniger netto eine Familie durchbringen und schaffen das komischerweise auch problemlos!

Es gibt einen Fachkräftemangel (man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass nicht nur Akademiker Fachkräfte sind) und wenn man ein wenig bei der Berufswahl nachdenkt und nicht einfach das macht was alle machen, dann kann man daraus Kapital schlagen. Allerdings muss man dafür auch was tun. Zufliegen tut einem das normalerweise nicht. 

Aber es ist nunmal so, dass in Deutschland am liebsten darüber sinniert wird wie schlecht es uns geht. Aber Überraschung, tuts gar nicht! Wir haben aktuell eine sehr niedrige Arbeitslosigkeit, niemand muss hungern oder auf der Straße schlafen und der Wirtschaft gehts auch Größtenteils gut. Es ist natürlich nicht alles Gold was glänzt und es gibt bei uns wie überall Schattenseiten aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das Niveau bei uns sehr hoch! Das nicht alle BWL Absolventen sofort eine Stellung finden trübt dabei das Bild nicht wirklich!

Um das Niveau zu halten brauchen wir aber in Zukunft eben einfach mehr Fachkräfte, weil den Mangel kann man einfach nicht wegdiskutieren. Und wenn das dann eben Spanier oder Griechen sind die da Lücken Füllen spielt da erst mal gar keine Rolle.


----------



## Lotto (13. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich denke die ganze Problematik kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Jeder hier arbeitet woanders, überall sehen die Bedingungen und Anforderungen anders aus.
Alleine ob man in einem Großunternehmen oder einem Kleinunternehmen arbeitet ist entscheidend. Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Finanziell (laut diversen Gehaltsvergleichen im Inet sind das alleine bei  Absolventen der Ingenieuswissenschaften durschnittlich(!!!) 800 Euro  Brutto Unterschied pro Monat), strukturell, bei den Arbeitsbedingungen und auch bei der Problemlösung.

Ich seh es selber an mir und nem Kumpel von mir. Ich ETler(Uni), er MBler(FH). Wir arbeiten quasi in zwei unterschiedlichen Welten. Und damit mein ich jetzt nicht den fachlichen Aspekt oder die unterschiedliche Hochschulausbildung.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede in der Bezahlung, die Tarife in den einzelnen Bundesländern sind halt auch unterschiedlich - die Lebenskosten aber auch, so dass man davon ausgehen kann in Gegenden mit geringeren Gehältern die Miete im Mittel auch niedriger ist.

Dann gibt es natürlich einen Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Branchen. Im Maschinenbau zahlt z.B. die Automobilbranche am Besten - das sind aber überwiegend auch große Betriebe und keine kleinen Klitschen. Da kommt dann z.B. so ein Unterschied her. Gute Arbeitsbedingungen und Gehälter gibt es aber generell in jeder Betriebsgröße. Ein Chef wird auch angesichts des Fachkräftemangels gut beraten sein solche Bedingungen zu schaffen bzw. die Gehälter wettbewerbsfähig zu halten, sonst bekommt er halt gar keine Leute.

Es ist aber auch niemand gezwungen dort zu wohnen wo es kaum Arbeitsplätze und geringe Löhne gibt. Wenn man z.B. irgendwo im Harz  oder der Uckermark (2 willkürliche Beispiele von denen ich ausgehe, dass es niedrige Gehälter gibt) wohnt, dann kann man entweder jammern wie schlecht alles ist oder dahin ziehen wo es besser ist oder mit ner guten Idee selbst was aufziehen und sein Glück versuchen... Ersteres ist am einfachsten und leider typisch deutsch und letzteres ist zugegeben nicht für jeden was und sicher auch nicht einfach.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit nem akademischen Abschluss in der Tasche hat man erst mal noch gar nichts - wenn ich dann lese, dass 2k€ zu wenig Geld seien, dann muss ich einfach mal lachen! Viele Leute müssen mit dem Geld oder weniger netto eine Familie durchbringen und schaffen das komischerweise auch problemlos!
> .


Sind die 2k Netto oder Brutto?
Aber imho sind 2k nach einem Studium etwas wenig.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Die 2k sind netto und für nen Berufsanfänger sicher nicht schlecht. Egal ob er studiert hat oder nicht. Man wird ja nach Leistung bezahlt und nicht nach der Ausbildung.

Interessant ist ja wo man nach ein paar Jahren steht. Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich persönlich würde das als verdammt viel bezeichnen und wäre, nach 1er Studium, mit 1k netto schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. April 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde das als verdammt viel bezeichnen und wäre, nach 1er Studium, mit 1k netto schon sehr zufrieden.



Es hängt natürlich von der Branche und der Region ab. Ich habe die 2k ja auch nur von weiter vorne aufgegriffen.

Aber wenn hier z.T. das als zu wenig eingestuft wird, dann zeigt das einfach einen gewissen Realitätsverlust beim einen oder anderen. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass einen ein Studium automatisch aller Geldsorgen enthebt und man schon allein deswegen aus gesorgt hat!

Momentan ist aufgrund des Fachkräftemangels das Einstiegsgehalt eher höher als es das sonst wäre. Aber schaffen muss man deswegen trotzdem!


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde das als verdammt viel bezeichnen und wäre, nach 1er Studium, mit 1k netto schon sehr zufrieden.


 
Finde ich auch. 2000€ Netto ist schon eine Menge Geld. In den "Standard Berufen" bekommt man soviel nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ein NFL Schiri soll ab 2019 mehr als 200.000 $ verdienen pro Jahr!
Ziemlich viel Geld und für 2k Netto würde ich nach einem Studium nicht anfangen zu arbeiten zumindest nicht in DE.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ziemlich viel Geld und für 2k Netto würde ich nach einem Studium nicht anfangen zu arbeiten zumindest nicht in DE.


 
Nach dem Studium kannst du froh sein wenn du 2000€ bekommst und nicht erst mal von Praktikum zu Praktikum gereicht wirst.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein NFL Schiri soll ab 2019 mehr als 200.000 $ verdienen pro Jahr!
> Ziemlich viel Geld und für 2k Netto würde ich nach einem Studium nicht anfangen zu arbeiten zumindest nicht in DE.


 
Was hat in dem Zusammenhang ein NFL Schiri zu suchen? Das ist im übrigen ne Fachkraft, die sich bewiesen und entsprechend Karriere gemacht hat.

Was die 2k betrifft, in den meisten Ländern der Welt dürfte es erheblich weniger geben. Die paar Länder in denen man tatsächlich signifikant mehr verdient - sofern es das überhaupt gibt - haben auch erheblich größere Lebenshaltungskosten.

Es wird gerade so getan als ob man nach Abschluss eines Studiums in einen elitären Zirkel einsteigt in dem Geld im Überfluss verdient wird... reichlich naiv - wenngleich ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass man auch mehr als 2k verdienen kann, wenn man denn ein wenig Glück hat. Es ist aber lediglich der Einstieg in eine Chance sich zu beweisen und dann auch mehr zu verdienen. Das Studium an sich beweist nämlich erst mal nicht viel mehr als dass man ein ein paar Prüfungen geschafft hat. Über fachliche Fähigkeiten, Führungsqualitäten, Teamfähigkeit, Kreativität, Durchsetzungsvermögen usw. sagt es gar nichts aus - das sind aber die Eigenschaften (oder zumindest ein Auszug daraus) was man wirklich braucht. Und erst wenn man das dann zeigt, dann ist man auch mehr wert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach dem Studium kannst du froh sein wenn du 2000€ bekommst und nicht erst mal von Praktikum zu Praktikum gereicht wirst.


 
Wenn man sich nicht vorher informiert und eben das studiert was alle machen, dann kann das einem passieren. In technischen Studiengängen sehe ich das Risiko z.B. als extrem gering an!


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Nichts, ich wollte es nur gesagt haben.
Und warum ich für 2k ungerne arbeiten würde steht hier


Research schrieb:


> Weil die Firmen kein Gehalt zahlen wollen und die gut ausgebildeten Inder die herkommen sollen, durchgerechnet haben das sie hier einen Hungerlohn, verglichen mit zu Hause, bekommen würden?
> 
> Für 1.000€ kann man in Indien sehr gut leben. Für 2.000 in DE geht fast nichts. Jetzt mal überspitzt.
> 
> ...


 Sollte das stimmen, den auf Ausbeutung habe ich kein Lust.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Also wie viele Inder hast du denn kennengelernt, die hier arbeiten? Das ist relativ theoretisch. Ich habe beruflich mit Indien zu tun und natürlich sind dort die Gehälter und die Lebenshaltungskosten niedriger als hier - wie praktisch überall auf der Welt. Was das aber mit Ausbeutung zu tun haben soll, das weiß ich nicht?! 

Abgesehen davon, wenn du mal in Indien warst, dann wirst du deine Vorstellungen über ein gutes Leben dort schnell revidieren. Es ist laut, voll, dreckig, sehr viele Leute sind dort bettelarm (und zwar nicht das Arm das einem als Armut in D verkauft wird sondern ARM!), die Luftqualität ist unbeschreiblich schlecht (es gab Flug und Zugausfälle in Dehli wärend ich dort war weil die Sichtweite wegen des Smogs auf 10m gefallen war!)... es ist eine Erfahrung aber eher eine Abschreckende. 800 Mio. Menschen sind dort arm, das ist mehr als in Europa Menschen leben, 20-30 Mio. sind reich und die Mittelschicht sind dann nochmal ca. 200 Mio. Menschen. Die Verhältnisse dort sind wirklich unbeschreiblich. Ich war auch schon in China und diversen anderen sogenannten Schwellenländern, aber Indien schlägt echt alles!

Was in Deutschland ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil ist, es gibt eine funktionierende Infrastruktur (für 250km mit dem Auto braucht man in Indien 6-8h), sauberes Wasser einfach so aus der Leitung, eine funktionierende Verwaltung,... das alles gibt es in Indien nicht mal für Wohlhabende oder Reiche. Es mag sein, dass man sich dort mehr kaufen kann als hier, aber wenn ich alleine den Verkehr ansehe - niemals würde ich da hin wollen!


----------



## Supeq (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde das als verdammt viel bezeichnen und wäre, nach 1er Studium, mit 1k netto schon sehr zufrieden.


 
1k Netto mit nem Einser-Studium ? Da werden sich die Arbeitgeber aber um dich reißen 

Das verdient man ja schon im Kiosk oder so^^


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich habe damit Inder in Indien mit deutschen in DE vergleichen bzw Research hat es.
Dort  haben sie 50% weniger Gehalt, aber auch bis zu 80% weniger Lebenshaltungskosten, also haben sie so gesehen 30% als wir in einem Industrieland. Sie haben also mehr von ihrem Geld als der deutsche. 
Das meinte ich mit Ausbeutung.


> Es ist laut, voll, dreckig, sehr viele Leute sind dort bettelarm (und zwar nicht das Arm das einem als Armut in D verkauft wird sondern ARM!), die Luftqualität ist unbeschreiblich schlecht (es gab Flug und Zugausfälle in Dehli wärend ich dort war weil die Sichtweite wegen des Smogs auf 10m gefallen war!)..


Laut ist es in DE auch auf den Dörfern, es nicht gerade angenehm wenn da jede Nacht mehrer LKWs dran vorbeifahren. 
Dreckig, in welche Weise? Sauber ist DE auch nicht, mit der ganzen Hundescheiße und mehr.
Es gibt immer und überall Leute die bettelarm, auch in den USA. Deswegen haben Studenten die in einem Haus, dort auch einen eignen.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht vorher informiert und eben das studiert was alle machen, dann kann das einem passieren. In technischen Studiengängen sehe ich das Risiko z.B. als extrem gering an!


 
Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Wir haben in der Firma zwei Maschinenbaustudenten die bei uns Praktikum machen und wir dafür was bezahlen.
Woanders können sie auch nur Praktikum machen aber ohne Geld.


----------



## Supeq (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Laut ist es in DE auch auf den Dörfern, es nicht gerade angenehm wenn da jede Nacht mehrer LKWs dran vorbeifahren.
> Dreckig, in welche Weise? Sauber ist DE auch nicht, mit der ganzen Hundescheiße und mehr.
> Es gibt immer und überall Leute die bettelarm, auch in den USA. Deswegen haben Studenten die in einem Haus, dort auch einen eignen.


 
Bei uns geht man in sein Haus und macht die Fenster zu, dann ist Ruhe. In Indien nützt es dagegen wenig wenn man sich in seine Holzhütte ohne Türen und Fenster verzieht.
Bei uns ist es vielleicht Hundescheiße, in Indien gibt es aber Gegenden in denen auch Menschen einfach auf die Straße machen.
Bei uns liegt mal nen bischen Müll rum, der dann früher oder später von der Stadtreinigung entfernt wird, in Indien gibt es dagegen Gegenden ohne jegliches Müllentsorgungssystem.

Das sind einfach zwei Welten^^ ( Wobei man differenzieren muss, denn Indien hat auch hochentwickelte Gegenden)


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nichts, ich wollte es nur gesagt haben.
> Und warum ich für 2k ungerne arbeiten würde steht hier
> 
> Sollte das stimmen, den auf Ausbeutung habe ich kein Lust.


 
Erzählen kann jeder viel und ein Haus ist nicht gleich Haus und Auto nicht gleich Auto. Im Vergleich zu Indien gibts in Deutschland keine Slums, wovon es dort massig welche gibt. 

Und Löhne einfach umrechnen ist auch  Oder weiß einer von euch, wie hoch die Lebenserhaltungskosten in Indien sind? 

Damit eins mal klargestellt wird, wir in Deutschland müssen uns nicht beschweren, das wir ausgebeutet werden. Im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, allein schon in der EU, gehts uns sehr sehr gut und mit 2000/2500 Euro kann man in DE sehr gut leben, wer sagt da geht fast nichts, der kann mit Geld einfach nicht umgehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Mal so zum Vergleich:
Der Durschnittsnettolohn in Griechenland soll sich mittlerweile der 500er Marke annähern.
Ist zwar nicht für Fachkräfte - aber trotzdem Hartz IV Niveau. Und die Lebenserhaltungskosten sind da nicht niedriger. (Im Gegenteil, als ich vor 1,5 Jahren auf Kreta war, war zumindest der Sprit sogar deutlich teurer als hier)


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Benzin ist Ausnahme. Der ist auch in den letzen 3 Jahren stark angestiegen.
Was halt teuer ist sind Wohnungen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe damit Inder in Indien mit deutschen in DE vergleichen bzw Research hat es.
> Dort  haben sie 50% weniger Gehalt, aber auch bis zu 80% weniger Lebenshaltungskosten, also haben sie so gesehen 30% als wir in einem Industrieland. Sie haben also mehr von ihrem Geld als der deutsche.
> Das meinte ich mit Ausbeutung.



Das ist keine Ausbeutung!

Abgesehen davon sind die Gehälter in Indien nicht 50% der deutschen. Zumal es auch keine "deutschen" Gehälter gibt, sondern das regional, branchenspezifisch und sogar firmenspezifisch stark schwankt. Genauso wenig gibt es "deutsche" Lebenshaltungskosten. Insofern gibt es da auch große Unterschiede in D. 

Als Beispiel sei mal ein großes uns allen bekanntes Unternehmen genannt. Das hat Standort u.a. in Regensburg und in München. Die Tarife sind die gleichen, die Lebenshaltungskosten (nicht nur die Mieten) in R sind aber signifikant niedriger als in M. Ergo wollen viele von M nach R 
weil da mehr Geld zum Leben übrig bleibt. Komischerweise wollen auch viele von R nach M, weil da halt der Bär steppt... Ist das dann auch Ausbeutung?




turbosnake schrieb:


> Laut ist es in DE auch auf den Dörfern, es nicht gerade angenehm wenn da jede Nacht mehrer LKWs dran vorbeifahren.
> Dreckig, in welche Weise? Sauber ist DE auch nicht, mit der ganzen Hundescheiße und mehr.


 
Du solltest mal wirklich nach Indien fliegen, dann wüsstest du das es da einen himmelweiten Unterschied gibt. Als kleines Beispiel: In Delhi auf dem Bahnhof leben hunderte von armen Leuten, z.T. auch auf den Gleisen, die Züge fahren extrem langsam um allen die Möglichkeit zu geben sich außer Gefahr zu bringen. Zwischen den Bahndämmen brennen Feuer an dem sich Familien wärmen und ihre Mahlzeiten zuzubereiten. Verwilderte Hunde streunen herum. Hundekot gibts auch, aber ich finde die Toten Ratten, Hunde und Vögel widerlicher die da auch rumliegen und verwesen.
Die Luftverschmutzung ist unbeschreiblich - ich habe sämtliche Klamotten, auch die die ich nicht anhatte nach meiner Reise erst mal eingeweicht und es war echt eklig was da für eine Brühe entstanden ist... Als Beispiel mal ein wahllos ausgesuchtes Bild, das während einer Taxifahrt entstanden ist (im Hintergrund wohnen Menschen...). Smog und Dreck in dem Ausmaß habe ich bei uns noch nicht erlebt - und ich bin sehr oft in Stuttgart, was ja eine der schlimmsten Städte in D bzgl. des Feinstaubs ist - Welten liegen da dazwischen! Es hilft dir da dann auch nix, wenn du viel Geld hast, du musst das trotzdem atmen!



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt immer und überall Leute die bettelarm, auch in den USA. Deswegen haben Studenten die in einem Haus, dort auch einen eignen.



Wie schon gesagt es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Armut in D, die in keinster Weise lebensbedrohlich ist, da man immerhin ein Dach über dem Kopf und Lebensmittel hat und richtiger Armut. Die ist lebensbedrohlich, aber z.B. in Westeuropa gänzlich ausgestorben...


----------



## Gummix (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Was hier geht ist das Deutschland einfach ein Drecksland ist, pumpen Milliarden in andere Länder und hier Hunger die Leute noch.
Holen Akademiker aus Indien und hier finden die einheimischen keine Ahnung.
Das Land wird von Geldgeilen Volldeppen regiert.


----------



## Seeefe (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Gummix schrieb:


> Was hier geht ist das Deutschland einfach ein Drecksland ist, pumpen Milliarden in andere Länder und hier Hunger die Leute noch.
> Holen Akademiker aus Indien und hier finden die einheimischen keine Ahnung.
> Das Land wird von Geldgeilen Volldeppen regiert.


 
Achja wenn ich sowas lese, denke ich nur  

Das nicht alles richtig läuft ist klar, wie will man bei 80 Millionen Menschen jedem alles recht machen? 

Ich war schon mal über den Grenzen Deutschland hinaus, eins kann ich dir sagen, Deutschland ist alles, aber kein Drecksland


----------



## Ifosil (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Gummix schrieb:


> Was hier geht ist das Deutschland einfach ein Drecksland ist, pumpen Milliarden in andere Länder und hier Hunger die Leute noch.
> Holen Akademiker aus Indien und hier finden die einheimischen keine Ahnung.
> Das Land wird von Geldgeilen Volldeppen regiert.



Das "verschenken" - in deinen Augen - ist reiner Selbstzweck. Die anderen Länder haben davon wenig. Das mit "geldgeilen Volldeppen" kann man leicht unterstreichen, in der Tat wird hier für die Wirtschaft regiert, das Volk ist an zweiter Stelle. Wenn du und wir alle diesen Kreislauf durchbrechen wollen, sollten wir mal anfangen unser Konsumverhalten drastisch zu ändern. Denn Ursprung für diese Pleite ist, das Streben nach immer billigeren Produkten und Gewinnsucht der Unternehmen.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich war schon mal über den Grenzen Deutschland hinaus, eins kann ich dir sagen, Deutschland ist alles, aber kein Drecksland


 
Ist es auch nicht aber es ist unverständlich wenn Unternehmen ihren Mitarbeitern so wenig bezahlen dass die gezwungen sind beim Staat ihren Lohn aufstocken zu lassen damit sie wenigstens leben können -- auch wenn das eigentlich kein Leben in dem Sinne ist.
Das muss geändert werden. Die Unternehmen müssen da zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.
Die Milliarden Gewinne der großen Dax Unternehmen kommen ja nicht daher weil irgendein Manager eine tolle Idee hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Gummix schrieb:


> Was hier geht ist das Deutschland einfach ein Drecksland ist, pumpen Milliarden in andere Länder und hier Hunger die Leute noch.
> Holen Akademiker aus Indien und hier finden die einheimischen keine Ahnung.
> Das Land wird von Geldgeilen Volldeppen regiert.


 
Nun, abgesehen von der kruden Grammatik ist das ja so ziemlich das dämlichste was es bisher zu dem Thema hier zu lesen gab!

Wer hungert denn in Deutschland? Wieviele Akademiker aus Indien kommen denn nach D? Kennst du welche? Ich nicht! Und warum die Einheimischen Akademiker keine Ahnung finden sollen erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Wenn sie keine Ahnung finden, dann sinds keine Fachkräfte - Arbeit dagegen wäre genug da!

Und am Ende noch ne flache Politikerschelte, damit ist volle Stammtischkompatibilität erreicht!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es auch nicht aber es ist unverständlich wenn Unternehmen ihren Mitarbeitern so wenig bezahlen dass die gezwungen sind beim Staat ihren Lohn aufstocken zu lassen damit sie wenigstens leben können -- auch wenn das eigentlich kein Leben in dem Sinne ist.
> Das muss geändert werden. Die Unternehmen müssen da zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.
> Die Milliarden Gewinne der großen Dax Unternehmen kommen ja nicht daher weil irgendein Manager eine tolle Idee hat.


 
Das hat jetzt aber mit Fachkräftemangel nix zu tun. Fachkräfte werden normalerweise auch anständig bezahlt - wenn nicht sind die recht schnell wieder weg. 

Gerade bei den DAX Unternehmen sind die Arbeitsbedingungen im Normalfall - schon alleine wegen eines i.d.R. mächtigen Betriebsrats - recht gut. Deswegen ist es schon ein wenig tendentiös, wenn man Hungerlöhne, die sicherlich teilweise gezahlt werden, mit den Gewinnen der großen Unternehmen in einen Topf wirft. Abgesehen davon kommen die Gewinne natürlich auch daher, das der eine oder andere Manager richtige Entscheidungen getroffen hat. Geld wird nicht mit guten Ideen allein verdient, sondern eben auch und vor allem mit der richtigen strategischen Ausrichtung eines Unternehmens und deren Umsetzung und zig anderen Dingen.


----------



## kalkone (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich mache gerade den Elektrotechnik Techniker. Wenn bei mir an der Schule jemand raus geht und keinen Job findet, dann läuft bei dem etwas falsch. Hier an der Schule gibt es einmal im Jahr eine Job-Börse an der meist mittelständische unternehmen in die Schule kommen und sich "verkaufen". Dieses Jahr waren es über 40 unternehmen! Die pinwände sind dazu auch noch voller Stellenangebote. 
Über Job Angebote darf ich mich nicht beschweren, zumal ich noch eine wiedereinstellungsgarantie bei meinen großen alten Arbeitgeber hab.


----------



## Gummix (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer hungert denn in Deutschland? Wieviele Akademiker aus Indien kommen denn nach D? Kennst du welche? Ich nicht! Und warum die Einheimischen Akademiker keine Ahnung finden sollen erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Wenn sie keine Ahnung finden, dann sinds keine Fachkräfte - Arbeit dagegen wäre genug da!



SO ne dumme Antwort.
Komisch das man über liest und hört das immer mehr Akademiker aus dem Ausland geholt werden weil in Deutschland angeblich Fachkräftemangel besteht?
Komisch das es hier noch mehr als genug Leute gibt die an der Armutsgrenze leben?


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Gummix schrieb:


> SO ne dumme Antwort.
> Komisch das man über liest und hört das immer mehr Akademiker aus dem Ausland geholt werden weil in Deutschland angeblich Fachkräftemangel besteht?
> Komisch das es hier noch mehr als genug Leute gibt die an der Armutsgrenze leben?


 
Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wenn Fachkräfte in bestimmten Bereichen fehlen, dann ist doch nicht damit geholfen, dass es Leute mit der falschen Ausbildung "übrig" hat, die keinen Job finden!

Abgesehen davon ist die Armutsgrenze in D so hoch, dass niemand deswegen hungern müsste, ja nicht mal ohne Dach über dem Kopf muss man auskommen. In weiten Teilen der Welt ist die deutsche Armutsgrenze ein Traum für große Teile der Bevölkerung.


----------



## debalz (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich bin sicher kein übertriebener Patriot, aber ich konnte im Laufe meines Lebens mir einige Länder anschauen und habe sie teilweise im Rahmen wissenschaftlicher Arbeiten mit Deutschland verglichen wobei Deutschland nicht immer besser abgeschnitten hat (z.B. bei Integrationspolitik) - letztenendes bin ich trotzdem dankbar und froh in einem Land leben zu können welches so ist wie es ist. Ich könnte eine endlose Liste an Dingen aufzählen die einem jeden klarmachen wie gut man es hier haben kann aber das geht jetzt auch am Thema vorbei.
Fachkräftemangel bedeutet z.T. ja auch dass die Wirtschaft Aufträge hat und Leute braucht was ja eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen ist, m.E. wird man in der Schulzeit zu wenig auf die Zeit danach vorbereitet - daher die ganzen 08/15 BWLer, jemand der leidenschaftlich gerne BWL macht wird sicher einen Job finden, genauso wie jeder der zumindest versucht einen Job zu lernen, hinter dem er stehen kann und ihn nicht nur macht um überhaupt irgenwas zu machen - das muss teilweise auch sein um über die Runden zu kommen aber es lohnt sich seine Idealvorstellungen nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Gummix schrieb:


> SO ne dumme Antwort.
> Komisch das man über liest und hört das immer mehr Akademiker aus dem Ausland geholt werden weil in Deutschland angeblich Fachkräftemangel besteht?
> Komisch das es hier noch mehr als genug Leute gibt die an der Armutsgrenze leben?


 
Die, die hier aber an der Armutsgrenze leben, sind nicht unbedingt welche, die studiert haben, ihr abi gemacht haben oder was auch immer. Entweder sind es Menschen die schwere Schicksalsschläge hinnehmen mussten oder schon von Anfang an aus einer Sozial schwachen Gegend kamen. 
Und Armut in Deutschland ist was komplett anderes als wo anders auf der Welt. Ich würde sagen, in Deutschland, Österreich/Schweiz wohl auch noch, hat man wohl  die "beste Art der Armut" die man haben kann, wenn man leider nicht viel Geld hat, warum auch immer.

In Deutschland hat man genug gute Chancen was aus seinem Leben zu machen, wer nichts drauß macht, ist selber schuld und nicht irgendwelche Arbeiter die ausm Ausland kommen.


----------



## axel25 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich denke es ist eine Frage wo man studiert. Hier in der Region Nürnberg dürfte sich ein Maschinenbau-Absolvent keine allzu großen Sorgen machen um Arbeitslosigkeit, und wer hier nur 1k netto für einen Absolventen bietet, dürfte als Arbeitgeber keine einzige Bewerbung geschickt kriegen.
Außerdem gibt es viele Duale Studiengänge von Firmen ala Siemens, bei denen man eine gute Chance hat übernommen zu werden und schon während des Studiums Geld verdienen kann. Ist zwar anstrengend, aber machbar.

Natürlich braucht man Vitamin B und muss mit Überstunden rechnen, man wird allerdings irgendwann auch entsprechend mit einem hohen Gehalt belohnt.

Wer in einer Region studiert, die von Arbeitsplatz-Abbau geprägt ist, hat schon schlechtere Karten.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Wer in einer Region studiert, die von Arbeitsplatz-Abbau geprägt ist, hat schon schlechtere Karten.


 
Ich gehe davon aus dass der Studienabsolvent dort hingeht wo die Jobs dann sind und nicht wartet bis der Job für den er studiert hat in seine Region kommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Natürlich braucht man Vitamin B und muss mit Überstunden rechnen, man wird allerdings irgendwann auch entsprechend mit einem hohen Gehalt belohnt.



Vitamin B braucht man eigentlich überhaupt nicht und Überstunden sind in großen Betrieben oft gar nicht möglich bzw. müssen abgefeiert werden. 

Um ein ordentliches Gehalt zu bekommen muss man halt einfach Leistung bringen. Ganz einfach! Ist jetzt leichter gesagt als getan ich weiß und es hängt natürlich auch von den individuellen Gegebenheiten im Betrieb ab, aber im Prinzip ist es so! 

Wenn man dann ne Weile arbeitet sieht man aber auch, dass das Gehalt nur ein kleiner Teil dessen ist was wirklich wichtig ist. Das Arbeitumfeld, die Aufgabe, die Kollegen, die Aufstiegschancen usw. sind mindestens ebenso wichtig und mMn wichtiger als ein paar hundert Euro hin oder her. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Wer in einer Region studiert, die von Arbeitsplatz-Abbau geprägt ist, hat schon schlechtere Karten.


 
Wer dann in so ner Region bleibt ist auch einfach selber Schuld! Da gibts wie ich schon geschrieben habe 3 Möglichkeiten:

- die Deutsche -> Jammern und schimpfen wie schlecht alles ist
- die Mutige -> selbst etwas aufbauen
- die Naheliegende -> dahin gehen wo es Arbeitsplätze gibt

Ich habe Kollegen aus allen Teilen Deutschlands und auch aus dem Ausland. Von denen haben sich alle für die Letztere entschieden...


----------



## axel25 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

War auch in deine Richtung gehend gemeint: Mann muss dahin, wo es Jobs gibt.



> Vitamin B braucht man eigentlich überhaupt nicht und Überstunden sind in großen Betrieben oft gar nicht möglich bzw. müssen abgefeiert werden.
> 
> Um ein ordentliches Gehalt zu bekommen muss man halt einfach Leistung bringen. Ganz einfach! Ist jetzt leichter gesagt als getan ich weiß und es hängt natürlich auch von den individuellen Gegebenheiten im Betrieb ab, aber im Prinzip ist es so!
> 
> Wenn man dann ne Weile arbeitet sieht man aber auch, dass das Gehalt nur ein kleiner Teil dessen ist was wirklich wichtig ist. Das Arbeitumfeld, die Aufgabe, die Kollegen, die Aufstiegschancen usw. sind mindestens ebenso wichtig und mMn wichtiger als ein paar hundert Euro hin oder her.



Versuch mal bei Siemens eine Ausbildung/ein duales Studium ohne Vitamin B zu kriegen. Schwierig. 

Überstunden muss man in der Regel doch immer wieder machen, aber du hast Recht: ausbezahlt werden die oft nicht, mein Vater musste 250 Überstunden verfallen lassen (gesammelt in einem Quartal). Damit muss man leider auch rechnen. 

Thema Aufstiegschancen: Normalerweise sind es eh die großen Unternehmen, die die höheren Gehälter zahlen, die dann auch entsprechende Aufstiegschancen bieten. Ich kenne jemanden, der mit Bachelor bei Siemens eingestiegen ist und jetzt nach 4 Jahren noch den Master machen möchte. 
Sein Arbeitsvertrag wurde einfach auf 10 Stunden umgeschrieben für die Zeit seines Studiums. So etwas geht aber auch nur, wenn man eine entsprechende Leistungsbereitschaft an den Tag legt.





> Wer dann in so ner Region bleibt ist auch einfach selber Schuld! Da gibts wie ich schon geschrieben habe 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> - die Deutsche -> Jammern und schimpfen wie schlecht alles ist
> - die Mutige -> selbst etwas aufbauen
> ...



Wo kann ich unterschreiben? Ist leider oft tatsächlich so.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich kenne 3 Leute, die bei Siemens einfach so angefangen haben, ohne dort jemanden zu kennen.

Das mit den Überstunden ist so eine Sache. Meist (in praktisch allen mir bekannten Fällen) liegt es am Mitarbeiter, wenn solche Stunden verfallen. Je nach Arbeitszeitmodell nutzt die eine oder andere Firma es schlicht aus, dass manche Mitarbeiter sich nicht trauen ihre Überstunden als Freizeit oder finanziell sich entschädigen zu lassen. Der Karriere schadet das im Normalfall nicht.

In kleinen Klitschen sieht die Sache sicher anders aus, als in großen Firmen. Aber zumindest in den großen Konzernen hat sich das in den letzten 10 Jahren sehr stark gewandelt. Ich kenne Entwickler und Teamleiter in Untertürkheim, die ihre Überstunden abfeiern müssen - alle! 

Ich selbst habe dadurch, dass ich keiner Arbeitszeiterfassung unterliege und meine Überzeit im Grundgehalt mit abgegolten wird, für mich ein persönliches Limit für meine durchschnittliche Arbeitszeit pro Woche definiert. Wenns mal stressig ist, dann wirds halt überschritten, dafür gehe ich halt auch mal früher - zwischen 70 und 20 h habe ich schon alles gehabt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die, die hier aber an der Armutsgrenze leben, sind nicht unbedingt welche, die studiert haben, ihr abi gemacht haben oder was auch immer. Entweder sind es Menschen die schwere Schicksalsschläge hinnehmen mussten oder schon von Anfang an aus einer Sozial schwachen Gegend kamen.



Ich kenne genug Leute mit Studiumabschluss, die in HartzIV sind oder von etwas "leben", dass man eher als jobben denn Job bezeichnen muss. Das sind sicherlich prozentual merklich weniger, als bei z.B. Hauptschulabgängern, aber es ist keineswegs so, dass jeder, der die nötigen Fähigkeiten für ein solides Studium hat, in Deutschland auch eine angemessen bezahlte Stelle findet.
Wie weiter oben schon angemerkt: Fachkraft nützt nichts, wenn es ein gerade nicht gesuchtes Gebiet ist. In allen anderen Bereichen ist man eben auch bestenfalls ungelernter Hilfsarbeiter.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass der Studienabsolvent dort hingeht wo die Jobs dann sind und nicht wartet bis der Job für den er studiert hat in seine Region kommt.



Prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, praktisch aber leichter gesagt, als getan. Denn für eine auf ein halbes oder ein Jahr befristete Stelle ans andere Ende Deutschlands (oder darüber hinaus) zu ziehen ist schlichtweg finanziell ruinös. Von Leuten, die ggf. mit einem Partner leben oder sogar schon Kinder haben ganz zu schweigen (wie war das noch mit "Akademiker bekommen zu wenig Nachwuchs"? Hat seine Gründe...)




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vitamin B braucht man eigentlich überhaupt nicht und Überstunden sind in großen Betrieben oft gar nicht möglich bzw. müssen abgefeiert werden.



Vitamin B ist definitiv sehr hilfreich, das habe ich schon oft beobachten können. Vom Praktikum bis rauf zu Professuren wird vieles mit Vitamin B geschmiert.
Und der Rest dann nicht selten mit B2 ("bares"), denn der 1A Bewerber ist man heutzutage oft nur, wenn man einiges an Kohle für zusätzliche Qualifikationsmaßnahmen übrig hat (Sprachkurse, kaum/unbezahlte Praktika, Auslandserfahrung,... - oder auch nur der oben beschriebene Umzug).



> Um ein ordentliches Gehalt zu bekommen muss man halt einfach Leistung bringen. Ganz einfach! Ist jetzt leichter gesagt als getan ich weiß und es hängt natürlich auch von den individuellen Gegebenheiten im Betrieb ab, aber im Prinzip ist es so!



Leistung bringen, wenn man erstmal im Betrieb ist, sollte eigentlich oft möglich sein. In einigen zwar deutlich schwieriger, als in anderen und je nachdem, wo man anfängt, ist "ordentlicher Stundenlohn" sehr relativ - aber wenn "Vitamin B" erstmal da ist, weil man mit seinen Kollegen und vorgesetzen eben Kontakt hat, dann kann man auch aktiv daran arbeiten, diese von den eigenen Qualitäten zu überzeugen.
Deutlich schwieriger ist es, überhaupt erst einmal in diese Position zu kommen. Denn in Bewerbungen lassen sich Fähigkeiten (außer im selbstbeweihräuchern und im erahnen-ab-wann-der-Personaler-den-Fake-erkennt) nur in Form von Abschlüssen einbringen. Und die sehen bei vielen Bewerbern dann sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Leute mit Studiumabschluss, die in HartzIV sind oder von etwas "leben", dass man eher als jobben denn Job bezeichnen muss. Das sind sicherlich prozentual merklich weniger, als bei z.B. Hauptschulabgängern, aber es ist keineswegs so, dass jeder, der die nötigen Fähigkeiten für ein solides Studium hat, in Deutschland auch eine angemessen bezahlte Stelle findet.
> Wie weiter oben schon angemerkt: Fachkraft nützt nichts, wenn es ein gerade nicht gesuchtes Gebiet ist. In allen anderen Bereichen ist man eben auch bestenfalls ungelernter Hilfsarbeiter.



Da geb ich dir Prinzipiell recht. Wobei wie gesagt technische Fachkräfte momentan davon sicher weitgehend verschont sind. Der 08/15 BWLer oder Geisteswissenschaftler hats da sicher schwerer. Aber wer z.B. Philosophie studiert, dem ist ja hoffentlich schon vorher klar, dass es da im Normalfall schwer wird...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, praktisch aber leichter gesagt, als getan. Denn für eine auf ein halbes oder ein Jahr befristete Stelle ans andere Ende Deutschlands (oder darüber hinaus) zu ziehen ist schlichtweg finanziell ruinös. Von Leuten, die ggf. mit einem Partner leben oder sogar schon Kinder haben ganz zu schweigen (wie war das noch mit "Akademiker bekommen zu wenig Nachwuchs"? Hat seine Gründe...)



Hier gibts eigentlich nur die Ausrede Familie. Alles andere ist vorgeschoben. Zum Einen, weil einen typischen Studienabgänger mangels Hab und Gut ein Umzug nicht ruiniert. Unsere Praktikanten kommen auch immer in ner WG, ner günstigen Wohnung oder nem möblierten Zimmer unter. Zum anderen muss man halt auch ein wenig Einsatz zeigen, gerade wenn man vlt. eine auf dem Arbeitsmarkt z.Z. eher unpopuläre Ausbildung gemacht hat. Mit Mitte 20 schon aufzugeben ist jetzt auch nicht direkt die Einstellung mit der man Karriere macht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vitamin B ist definitiv sehr hilfreich, das habe ich schon oft beobachten können. Vom Praktikum bis rauf zu Professuren wird vieles mit Vitamin B geschmiert.
> Und der Rest dann nicht selten mit B2 ("bares"), denn der 1A Bewerber ist man heutzutage oft nur, wenn man einiges an Kohle für zusätzliche Qualifikationsmaßnahmen übrig hat (Sprachkurse, kaum/unbezahlte Praktika, Auslandserfahrung,... - oder auch nur der oben beschriebene Umzug).



Vitamin B kann hilfreich sein, aber man braucht es eigentlich nicht. Mit dem nötigen Engagement kann man auch ohne das meiste schaffen. In Zeiten des Fachkräftemangels ist es sogar völlig unnötig - wenn man in einer Mangelbranche arbeitet / bzw. arbeiten will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutlich schwieriger ist es, überhaupt erst einmal in diese Position zu kommen. Denn in Bewerbungen lassen sich Fähigkeiten (außer im selbstbeweihräuchern und im erahnen-ab-wann-der-Personaler-den-Fake-erkennt) nur in Form von Abschlüssen einbringen. Und die sehen bei vielen Bewerbern dann sehr ähnlich aus.


 
Wie schwer es ist irgendwo rein zu kommen regelt der Markt. Wenn es Mangel gibt (wie gesagt in vielen Branchen), dann ists natürlich einfacher, wenn es ein Überangebot gibt wirds schwerer. Dann muss man sich was einfallen lassen. 

Was man aber nicht vergessen sollte, die Abschlüsse sind zwar schön und gut, aber sie sagen nichts (!) über die Eignung eines Kandidaten für eine Stelle aus. In Realität sind andere Dinge wie z.B. Auftreten, soziale Kompetenz, Kreativität usw. z.T. mindestens genauso wichtig! Dafür ist dann das Bewerbungsgespräch (ja ich weiß man muss erst mal eingeladen werden - da gilt das was ich oben geschrieben habe) da. Ich habe schon das eine oder andere Gespräch von der Arbeitgeberseite aus geführt und eigentlich entscheidet man sich vor allem auch nach dem Verlauf und weniger nach den Noten.

Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was machst du denn eigentlich außer hier zu moderieren?

Und an alle hier, wer etwas technisches (v.a. Maschinenbau, Elektrotechnik, Mechatronik, Kybernetik, Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik,...) studiert und Praktika oder auch einen Job braucht, der wende sich einfach mal per PN an mich...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Moderieren ist ein vollständig brotloses Hobby. Den Rest des Tages verhelfe ich Leuten zu einer besseren Platzierung in der lokalen Suche, übersetze Texte ins Englische oder schreibe Artikel, jeweils für hier nicht zu nennende Auftrags- bzw. Arbeitgeber. Und versuche jemandem zu finden, der einen studierten Biologen mit meiner Ausrichtung brauchen kann / bezahlen will.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

OK, ich glaube als Biologe, der offenbar nicht auf Lehramt studiert hat, ist die Jobsuche momentan vermutlich nicht so trivial, wie bei nem ingenieurwissenschaftlichen Abschluss...


----------



## batmaan (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> / bezahlen will.


 

das würde mich mal interessieren. Bekommt man als ein Biologe keine Jobs oder schlecht bezahlte? Und was heißt schlecht bezahlt? Mit 2k kann man ja leben, zusätzlich zu dem anderen Kram was du machst. Und in welche Richtung bist du spezialisiert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Man bekommt keine (bzw. nur mit einigen wenigen Spezialisierungsrichtungen und da auch nicht gerade alle). "Bezahlen will" heißt, dass es jede Menge Institutionen gibt, die Bedarf hätten, die aber nicht mehr anbieten können, als ein unbezahltes Praktikum.
Und die paar bezahlten Stellen, die ausgeschrieben werden, liegen auch nicht bei 2k, sondern bei 1-1,5k. Brutto versteht sich. Beschränkt auf typischerweise 1 Jahr oder kleiner (ausgenommen Doktorandenstellen, die meist auf 3 Jahre - was dann auch ein durchaus angemessenes Angebot ist, aber eben in einer Anzahl, bei der sich die Institutionen zwischen einer Reihe von 1,0er Kandidaten entscheiden können)


----------



## batmaan (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Naja son unbezahltes Praktikum mit einer Top Bewertung macht sich doch sicher gut im Lebenslauf und für einen bessern Job. Aber gut. Wäre ein Pädogogik Studium nichts um Lehrer zu werden? Und dann noch Chemie etc.. ranhängen, aber gut, du kennst dich sicher besser aus als ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Sicher sind ein zwei zusätzliche Praktika, am besten im Ausland oder zumindest in einem Umfeld, in dem man wirklich zusätzliche Qualifikationen erhält, ein handfester Pluspunkt. Aber das ist es halt, was ich mit Vitamin B2 meine:
Mal eben für 3-6 Monate *sonstwohin* ziehen, auf eigene Kosten und ohne Einkommen in dieser Zeit bedeutet unterm Strich Ausgaben von 3000-6000 €. Die muss man erstmal haben. Genauer: Übrig haben, denn auch wenn man seine Chancen deutlich verbessert, hat man keine Garantie für die Zeit danach.
Gibt aber nun einmal (viele) Leute, die haben das nicht übrig.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Warum kostet ein Umzug für 3-6 Monate 1k im Monat? Sicherlich, die Umzugskosten hat man, aber wohnen und leben muss man ja auch da wo man davor war. Ggf. tritt eine gewisse Differenz auf, wenn man z.B. von Detmold nach Stuttgart zieht, weil dort die Mieten höher sind, aber 1k pro Monat mehr braucht man üblicherweise eher nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Wo ich vorher war habe ich aber eine Möglichkeit zu jobben (oder wenn nicht zumindest stütze). Wenn ich ein unbezahltes Praktikum mache habe ich i.d.R. weder die Zeit, am zugehörigen Ort aber garantiert nicht auf Anhieb die Möglichkeit, etwas dazu zu verdienen. Neben den Kosten für das Leben vor Ort und die Ortsveränderung als solche kommen also auch noch Einkommensausfälle hinzu. Und wer kein soziophober Psychopath ist, der wird ggf. auch nicht sein soziales Umfeld nur für ein Praktikum aufgeben wollen, sondern danach erstmal zurückkehren, bis er irgendwo einen Job hat. D.h. für den Zeitraum fallen auch noch doppelte Mietkosten an. (wer gleich komplett umzieht hat halt um so höhere Umzugskosten  )

Die Kosten verstadenn sich bei mir aber nicht direkt als "pro Monat". Ein weiterer wichtiger Faktor ist auch einfach die Entfernung, bei >500 km kommen einfach nenneswerte Reisekosten hinzu und z.B. in meinem Fall wären die wirklich interessanten Sachen sogar auf anderen Kontinenten  . Im Optimalfall ist ein 3 Monatspraktikum vielleicht auch mit 1,5k zu realisieren, zumindest für Alleinstehende.
Aber man muss sich das trotzdem mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Man soll, als qualifizierte, studierte Fachkraft, 1.500 Euro investieren? Nicht um einen besseren Job zu bekommen. Nicht um einen Job zu bekommen. Nicht um eine gute Chance auf einen Job zu bekommen. Sondern um die Chancen auf ein Bewerbungsgespräch zu verbessern. Und so ein Praktikum ist dann schon der "Optimalfall", nach dem man seinerseits erstmal suchen und sich darauf bewerben muss?
Irgendwas läuft da imho mit der "Arbeitgeberei" falsch.
Und wir reden hier nicht von einem Philosophiestudium, sondern von einem Fach, dass zu jeder zweiten Boombranche unserer Zeit einen gewissen Bezugspunkt hat (Sei es Biotechnik direkt, die Grundlage für Bionik, Biochemie sowieso, die komplexen ökologischen Prüfungen bei Großbauprojekten, gerade im Umfeld der erneuerbaren,......). In nicht wenigen davon wird über "Fachkräftemangel" gejammert. Aber dafür, Naturwissenschaftlern (ja Gerüchten zu Folge zu logischem Denken und Problemelösen fähig) aus nah verwandten Disziplinen auch nur den von einigen Parteien geforderten Mindestlohn zu bieten, damit sie quereinsteigen, dafür ist der Mangel, den die Politik so dringend beheben soll, offensichtlich noch nicht groß genug.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Nur am Rande:
Aber wieso heißt der Thread "Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief" und nicht "Fachkräfte Mangel und Akademiker im Dauerpraktikum, was läuft schief?"


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Weil beides das gleiche aussagt.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil beides das gleiche aussagt.


 
"Mängel"


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2013)

Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit.: schief:


----------



## batmaan (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

weil ein Praktikum für mich  Arbeitslosigkeit ist ^^
An dem guten Ruyven sieht man aber genau was ich meine.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



batmaan schrieb:


> weil ein Praktikum für mich  Arbeitslosigkeit ist ^^


 
Das erzähl mal der Agentur für Arbeit. 
Für die fällt ein Hartzer aus der Statistik wenn er ein Bewerbungstraining macht.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Nun, Praktika sind als Teil der Ausbildung keine Arbeitslosigkeit, solange sie nicht zum Selbstzweck werden.

Während vieler Studien ist ja ein bzw. mehrere Praktika von insges. 26 Wochen vorgeschrieben - jedenfalls war es zu meiner Zeit so, als man auch noch einen "richtigen" Abschluss machen konnte. Ich habe damals 32 Wochen gemacht, davon waren 8 beim Daimler für umme und die anderen wurden wenn ich mich recht erinnere ganz ordentlich vergütet (500 - 1200 DM / Monat), bei uns erhält ein Praktikant aktuell - wenn ich das richtig weiß - 550€ / Monat

Wenn man nach der Ausbildung nicht über unbezahlte Praktika herauskommt, dann hat man offenbar nicht gerade den am meisten gebrauchten Abschluss gemacht... 

Ich habe gerade mal nach "Biologe Stellenanzeige" gegoogelt und bin überrascht was da alles gesucht wird. Ob man jetzt aber 5S Workshops durchführen möchte (wenn es das 5S ist was ich meine - von dem ich nicht weiß was es mit Biologie zu tun hat), dass weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das erzähl mal der Agentur für Arbeit.
> Für die fällt ein Hartzer aus der Statistik wenn er ein Bewerbungstraining macht.


 
Irgenwie muss die Statistik geschönt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das erzähl mal der Agentur für Arbeit.
> Für die fällt ein Hartzer aus der Statistik wenn er ein Bewerbungstraining macht.



Und je nach Praktikum fällt er auch aus der Stütze heraus - und wenn nicht, dann haben die sogenannten "Bewerbungs""trainings" oftmal vorrang.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde das als verdammt viel bezeichnen und wäre, nach 1er Studium, mit 1k netto schon sehr zufrieden.



Für nach dem Studium finde ich 1k netto schon extrem wenig, da bekomme ich im 3. Jahr BA Studium mehr netto.

Wobei ich sagen muss so eine Geldfrage ist immer schwierig zu beantworten, ich finde die 3,5kdie OLG angesprochen hat schon extrem viel für ostdeutsche Verhältnisse. Das wäre zu vergleichen, wenn man in stuttgart oder münchen 4-4,5k bekommt.

Aber da wir leider in einer Geiz ist Geil Gesellschaft leben und die niedrigen Preise ja irgendwo herkommen müssen, ist der Schritt zu niedrigen Löhnen leider nachvollziehbar


----------



## totovo (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Also, so langsam bin ich echt froh, dass ich etwas studiere, was definitiv (leider) immer gebraucht wird. Auch wenn der Lohn für die Arbeit am Anfang mit sicherheit nicht dem geleisteten ensprechen würde.

*@ruyven*: Bei der Biotechnologie sieht es auch so schlecht aus? Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Gerade die Pharmakonzerne können solche Leute doch immer gebrauchen. Weil das hatte ich neben Medizintechnik auch mal in der engeren Auswahl!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Für nach dem Studium finde ich 1k netto schon extrem wenig, da bekomme ich im 3. Jahr BA Studium mehr netto.
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss so eine Geldfrage ist immer schwierig zu beantworten, ich finde die 3,5kdie OLG angesprochen hat schon extrem viel für ostdeutsche Verhältnisse. Das wäre zu vergleichen, wenn man in stuttgart oder münchen 4-4,5k bekommt.



Hängt halt auch immer vom Bereich ab.
3,5k (brutto) wären in meinem Bereich n guter Postdoc mit 1-2 Jahren Berufserfahrung.




totovo schrieb:


> *@ruyven*: Bei der Biotechnologie sieht es auch so schlecht aus? Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Gerade die Pharmakonzerne können solche Leute doch immer gebrauchen. Weil das hatte ich neben Medizintechnik auch mal in der engeren Auswahl!


 
Für Biotechniker selbst sieht es vermutlich nicht schlecht aus, da wären mir keine Klagen bekannt. Aber es herrscht eben keineswegs so starker Personalmangel, dass sich Firmen nach Leuten umsehen würden, die gut in diesen Bereich quereinsteigen könnten. Wenn man das dagegen mal mit z.B. der Informatik zur Jahrtausendwende vergleich, wo es wirklich einen Mangel gab...
Ich kenne mehrere Doktoren der Biologie, die seit >1 Jahrzehnt der Softwareentwicklung sind, aber keinen einzigen Diplombiologen aus meinem Jahrgang, der in der Biotechnik oder Medizin gelandet wäre - obwohl es einge versucht haben.
(Zugegeben: Das mag selektiv sein, da ich natürlich überwiegend Leute aus meinen Fachrichtungen kenne und die Softwareler über Leute, die eben in der Softwarebranche arbeiten)


----------



## totovo (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Biotechniker selbst sieht es vermutlich nicht schlecht aus, da wären mir keine Klagen bekannt. Aber es herrscht eben keineswegs so starker Personalmangel, dass sich Firmen nach Leuten umsehen würden, die gut in diesen Bereich quereinsteigen könnten. Wenn man das dagegen mal mit z.B. der Informatik zur Jahrtausendwende vergleich, wo es wirklich einen Mangel gab...
> Ich kenne mehrere Doktoren der Biologie, die seit >1 Jahrzehnt der Softwareentwicklung sind, aber keinen einzigen Diplombiologen aus meinem Jahrgang, der in der Biotechnik oder Medizin gelandet wäre - obwohl es einge versucht haben.
> (Zugegeben: Das mag selektiv sein, da ich natürlich überwiegend Leute aus meinen Fachrichtungen kenne und die Softwareler über Leute, die eben in der Softwarebranche arbeiten)


 
Mh, dass ist immer schwierig mit dem Quereinstieg. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch nicht gerade geradlinig bei der medizin gelandet bin...

Ich kenne das von meinem Vater. Der ist eigentlich Chemiker (Zu DDR-Zeiten sogar mit Ehrendoktotitel), hat Jahrzehnte lang in der Rechtsmedizin gearbeitet und wurde dann leider um die Jahrtausendwende arbeitslos. Jetzt ist er Datenbankadministrator, weil er als Chemiker keinen Job mehr gefunden hat. Auch eine ziemliche Wendung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Wir reden hier ja nicht von einem komplett Fachfremden Quereinstieg. Wenn ich morgen z.B. Flugzeugbau machen sollte, dann wäre das ganz sicher auf lange sicht eher Lehre denn Arbeit 
Aber 50% von Bionik bestehen ja erstmal darin, zu wissen, ob es in der Natur etwas gibt, dass das Problem schon gelöst hat und herauszufinden, wie genau die Lösung denn aussieht. Das ist 100% Biologie. Nur die zweite Hälfte, die Transformation in eine technische Nachahmung, die müsste ein Biologe neu lernen - könnte dabei aber in vielen Teilen auch noch auf seine z.B. Chemiekenntnisse aufbauen.


----------



## totovo (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ja, in der Tat, dass ist nicht so weit auseinander. Und mit einem abgeschlossenen Biologiestudium möchte ich dir ja jetzt mal ein allgemeines naturwissenschaftliches Verständnis unterstellen. Das ist ja generell viel Wert. Interessant, dass sich da niemand bereit erklärt so jemanden um zu schulen, oder besser einzuarbeiten.

Besteht eigentlich nicht die Möglichkeit, falls du schon im Bachlor-Master System studiert hast, einen entsprechenden Master noch zu machen?

Ich denke das größte Problem was Deutschland hat, liegt darin, dass alle Fachkräfte brauchen, sie aber niemand anständig bezahlen will --> Abwanderung ins Ausland. Den Weitblick auch Leute einzustellen, die nicht 100% auf die Stelle passen, aber dazu bereit sind sich anzupassen und umzuschulen, haben anscheinend nur ganz wenige technologie Firmen. Das ist Schade und kann Deutschland als High-TZech Standort nachhaltig schaden!


Edit: Rechtschreibung bekomme ich heute Abend nicht mehr auf die Reihe, tut mir leid. Die organik treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn, um mal zur Biologie zurück zu kehren


----------



## batmaan (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Mich treibt BIo in den Wahnsinn weil ich mein ABi darin Mitwwoch schreibe^^ 

Aber unsere Firman haben doch die Kohle, deshalb bin ich ja so verwundert.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich denke das größte Problem was Deutschland hat, liegt darin, dass alle Fachkräfte brauchen, sie aber niemand anständig bezahlen will --> Abwanderung ins Ausland. Den Weitblick auch Leute einzustellen, die nicht 100% auf die Stelle passen, aber dazu bereit sind sich anzupassen und umzuschulen, haben anscheinend nur ganz wenige technologie Firmen. Das ist Schade und kann Deutschland als High-TZech Standort nachhaltig schaden!



Das stimmt doch so gar nicht! Nenne mir mal Länder in denen wirklich mehr gezahlt wird wie bei uns? Wieviele Menschen kennst du, die wegen zu geringer Bezahlung ins Ausland sind?  Ich kenne genau einen, der in die Schweiz ist, aber nicht wegen dem Geld, sondern aus privaten Gründen.

Quereinsteiger finden sich zuhauf, sowohl bei mir im Unternehmen als auch im Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## totovo (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

OK, das war vielleicht ein wenig zu allgemein formuliert. Sagen wir mal so, es kommt sehr stark auf den Fachbereich an. Da scheint es zum einen die Biologen, Geologen, Ärtzte und Pflegepersonal an öffentlichen krankenhäusern etc. zu geben, die definitiv ein Problem hier zu Lande haben und auf der anderen Seite dann natürlich die ganzen Dipl. Ing´s der technischen Berufe, die sich in aller Regel keine Gedanken machen müssen.

Ärtzte und Pfleger(innen)kenne ich zum Beispiel 5 oder 6 (und das sind nur die, die ich persönlich kenne) die ins Ausland gegangen sind weil sie hier einfach nichts für ihre Arbeit bekommen. letztes jahr erst wieder. Die Mutter von nem Kumpel ist nach Norwegen gegangen, weil sie dort als Krankenschwester das 3 oder 4 fache verdient und noch dazu viel weniger arbeiten muss, weil die dort kein Mangel an solchem Personal haben! 
In Deutschland sieht das ganz anders aus. Ich sehe das ständig bei meiner Mutter. Es gibt einfach kein Personal. Weder Ärtzte, noch Fachpersonal. Und schlecht bezahlt werden sie auch noch. Stattdessen geht man seit einigen Jahren dazu über statt Krankenschwestern/Pflegern Hilfskräfte einzustellen, die 1 oder 2 jahre Ausbildung gemacht haben und nichts können, aber fast das Selbe verdienen, wie eine Krankenschwester mit fast 40 Jahren Berufserfahrung.
Hinzu kommen noch die ganzen Verwaltungsdeppen, die noch nie im Klinikalltag gearbeitet haben, aber alles besser wissen. Irgendwas läuft da schief...


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch so gar nicht! Nenne mir mal Länder in denen wirklich mehr gezahlt wird wie bei uns? Wieviele Menschen kennst du, die wegen zu geringer Bezahlung ins Ausland sind?  Ich kenne genau einen, der in die Schweiz ist, aber nicht wegen dem Geld, sondern aus privaten Gründen.


 
Sowas wird immer von den Dax Unternehmen vorgeschoben wenn sie erklärenm müssen wieso der Manager 10 Millionen Boni bekommt.
Woanders würde er ja mehr bekommen. 
Allerdings kenne ich nicht viele ehemalige Dax Vorstände die in den USA Karriere gemacht haben und nun dort irgendwo CEO von was wichtigem sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



totovo schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich nicht die Möglichkeit, falls du schon im Bachlor-Master System studiert hast, einen entsprechenden Master noch zu machen?



Die meisten Unis dürften auch n Diplom als Zugang zu nem Master anerkennen - aber für ein Zweitstudium gibts kein Bafög, das wären dann 2-3 Jahre, die man finanzieren müsste. Und: Man wird auch nicht jünger. Ich habe schon die volle Latte (13er Abi, Zivi, Ba/Ma-Verzlögerungen im Studium) im Lebenslauf.
Was nützt es mir, wenn ich in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahrzehntes halbwegs passende Qualifikationen (und nen Berg Schulden) habe, aber fast 10 Jahre älter bin, als andere mit vergleichbarer Berufs"erfahrung"?




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch so gar nicht! Nenne mir mal Länder in denen wirklich mehr gezahlt wird wie bei uns? Wieviele Menschen kennst du, die wegen zu geringer Bezahlung ins Ausland sind?  Ich kenne genau einen, der in die Schweiz ist, aber nicht wegen dem Geld, sondern aus privaten Gründen.



Neben der Schweiz wärens noch Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen. Eine Stufe höher in meinem Bereich meist auch die britischen Inseln und Österreich. (außerhalb West-/Mitteleuropas kenne ich die Lohnlage gerade nicht)

Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass es am Gehalt liegt. Das wäre nur bei absoluten Spitzenkräften ein Problem - bei normalen Facharbeitern müsste Deutschland finanziell sogar recht attraktiv auf dem internationalen Markt sein. Das die Leute nicht hierher kommen, liegt eher am kulturellen...
Und das man unter den Einheimischen keine passenden Kräfte findet eben an den hochspezifischen Anforderungen und der oft fehlenden Bereitschaft, jemanden in seine Arbeit hineinwachsen zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> bei normalen Facharbeitern müsste Deutschland finanziell sogar recht attraktiv auf dem internationalen Markt sein.


 
Ist es auch.
Die Anzahl der Bewerber aus dem südeuropäischen Ausland -- Griechenland, Spanien, Portugal -- ist in den letzten 2 Jahren deutlich gestiegen -- also bezogen auf meine Branche.
Wer auch nur einigermaßen Deutsch spricht kommt jetzt hier her und versucht hier einen Job zu bekommen -- innerhalb der EU ja kein Problem -- und das merkst du jetzt einfach. 
Gerade bei uns in der Automobil Zulieferer Branche wo wir immer mal wieder für einen kurzen Zeitraum mehr Leute benötigen hast du nun die Bewerber aus dem Süden. 
Sogar Uni Absolventen bewerben sich bei uns um Handlager Arbeit einfach um erst mal einen Fuß nach Deutschland zu bekommen.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Neben der Schweiz wärens noch Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen. Eine Stufe höher in meinem Bereich meist auch die britischen Inseln und Österreich. (außerhalb West-/Mitteleuropas kenne ich die Lohnlage gerade nicht)



Gut, dann nehmen wir die entsprechenden Lebenshaltungskosten hinzu. Da kommt unterm Strich für die skandinavischen Länder, UK und die Schweiz einiges an Zusatzkosten hinzu, die das Plus gleich wieder auffressen. Es mag da in verschiedenen Branchen größere Unterschiede gaben, aber unterm Strich glaub ich nicht, dass in den genannten Ländern der Lebensstandard signifikant über dem unseren liegt.

Aber für Biologen könnte die Schweiz dann doch ein interessantes Pflaster sein. Bei der Ansammlung von Pharmaunternehmen die es da gibt. Die brauchen ja nicht nur Chemiker?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Nö. Die Brauchen auch Pharmazeuthen (komplett eigenes Fach), Mediziner, Biochemiker und ab und zu vielleicht noch mal einen Genetiker.


----------



## batmaan (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Wohin gehen die ganzen Ärzte? Hier besteht ein Mangel ( aufgrund des viel zu hohen NC ) in Schweoz auch..wo verdient man denn besser? in den USA? Wegen Paar € nach Dennemark oder USA ziehen? Schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Bei Ärzten oder generell unserem Gesundheitswesen siehts in der Tat ein wenig anders aus. Da werden bei uns die enorm hohen Kosten anderswo erzeugt, nicht beim Personal. Um als Arzt in D gut zu verdienen braucht man ne eigene Praxis oder muss Ober- bzw. Chefarzt sein. Anderes Fachpersonal wird noch schlechter bezahlt.

Das ist tatsächlich eine der wenigen Branchen in denen es sich finanziell lohnen kann ins Ausland zu gehen.


----------



## costa (22. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch so gar nicht! Nenne mir mal Länder in denen wirklich mehr gezahlt wird wie bei uns? Wieviele Menschen kennst du, die wegen zu geringer Bezahlung ins Ausland sind?  Ich kenne genau einen, der in die Schweiz ist, aber nicht wegen dem Geld, sondern aus privaten Gründen.
> 
> Quereinsteiger finden sich zuhauf, sowohl bei mir im Unternehmen als auch im Bekanntenkreis.



Bei Bergbauingenieuren zum Beispiel. Es gibt in diesem Berufsfeld eine ganze Reihe von internationalen, attraktiven Jobs außerhalb Deutschlands.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Das wird auch damit zusammenhängen, das Bergbau in D nicht gerade eine Boombranche ist, sondern im Gegenteil eher weniger wird. 

Als Korallentaucher wird man in D sicherlich auch weniger verdienen als in der Südsee.


----------



## costa (23. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das wird auch damit zusammenhängen, das Bergbau in D nicht gerade eine Boombranche ist, sondern im Gegenteil eher weniger wird.
> 
> Als Korallentaucher wird man in D sicherlich auch weniger verdienen als in der Südsee.



Natürlich, mir ging es nur darum, dass es halt nicht in jeder Branche so sein muss.

MfG 
Costa


----------



## totovo (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Wohin gehen die ganzen Ärzte? Hier besteht ein Mangel ( aufgrund des viel zu hohen NC ) in Schweoz auch..wo verdient man denn besser? in den USA? Wegen Paar € nach Dennemark oder USA ziehen? Schwer vorstellbar.



Wenn es nur ein paar € mehr wären, hätten wir nicht so ein Akutes Ärtzte Problem... Als Artzt verdient man im Ausland meist deutlich mehr! Frankreich, USA, GB, Norwegen, Schweden, Niederlande, Neuerdings kaufen auch die Emirate bei uns die Ärtzte ein!... Die verdienen das 2-5 fache, haben viel bessere Arbeitszeiten, müssen nicht irgendwelche Arbeitsauflagen erfüllen, wie es in Deutschland mittlerweile gehandhabt wird. Also Ein Artzt als Quotenerfüller wie ein Fließbandarbeiter... So weit ist es schon gesunken...




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei Ärzten oder generell unserem Gesundheitswesen siehts in der Tat ein wenig anders aus. Da werden bei uns die enorm hohen Kosten anderswo erzeugt, nicht beim Personal. Um als Arzt in D gut zu verdienen braucht man ne eigene Praxis oder muss Ober- bzw. Chefarzt sein. Anderes Fachpersonal wird noch schlechter bezahlt.
> 
> Das ist tatsächlich eine der wenigen Branchen in denen es sich finanziell lohnen kann ins Ausland zu gehen.




Ich kann dir genau sagen wo die Kosten erzeugt werden: Verwaltung, Verwaltung und noch mal Verwaltung (Nur mal so als Beispiel: Bei den meisten Kliniken ist es so, dass im Managment mehr gut bezahlte Sesselfurzer sitzen als es Ärtzte gibt!!! Oder die ganzen Krankenkassen... ich habe neulich wieder gelesen, dass da Jährlich 4Mrd. € für die Verwaltung drauf gehen. unverständlich!)... Achja und die Krankenkassen sitzen ja auch auf 10 Mrd. € für "schlechte Zeiten". Wir haben ganz, ganz schlechte Zeiten im Gesundheitswesen!!

Wenn wir nicht aufpassen, haben wir in ein paar Jahren ein ziemliches Problem! Armes, armes Deutschland!


----------



## Seeefe (23. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ein paar  mehr wären, hätten wir nicht so ein Akutes Ärtzte Problem... Als Artzt verdient man im Ausland meist deutlich mehr! Frankreich, USA, GB, Norwegen, Schweden, Niederlande, Neuerdings kaufen auch die Emirate bei uns die Ärtzte ein!... Die verdienen das 2-5 fache, haben viel bessere Arbeitszeiten, müssen nicht irgendwelche Arbeitsauflagen erfüllen, wie es in Deutschland mittlerweile gehandhabt wird. Also Ein Artzt als Quotenerfüller wie ein Fließbandarbeiter... So weit ist es schon gesunken...
> 
> Ich kann dir genau sagen wo die Kosten erzeugt werden: Verwaltung, Verwaltung und noch mal Verwaltung (Nur mal so als Beispiel: Bei den meisten Kliniken ist es so, dass im Managment mehr gut bezahlte Sesselfurzer sitzen als es Ärtzte gibt!!! Oder die ganzen Krankenkassen... ich habe neulich wieder gelesen, dass da Jährlich 4Mrd.  für die Verwaltung drauf gehen. unverständlich!)... Achja und die Krankenkassen sitzen ja auch auf 10 Mrd.  für "schlechte Zeiten". Wir haben ganz, ganz schlechte Zeiten im Gesundheitswesen!!
> 
> Wenn wir nicht aufpassen, haben wir in ein paar Jahren ein ziemliches Problem! Armes, armes Deutschland!



Hier das gleiche. Im vergleich zu anderen ländern ist unser gesundheitsystem mehr als top.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich kann dir genau sagen wo die Kosten erzeugt werden: Verwaltung, Verwaltung und noch mal Verwaltung (Nur mal so als Beispiel: Bei den meisten Kliniken ist es so, dass im Managment mehr gut bezahlte Sesselfurzer sitzen als es Ärtzte gibt!!! Oder die ganzen Krankenkassen... ich habe neulich wieder gelesen, dass da Jährlich 4Mrd. € für die Verwaltung drauf gehen. unverständlich!)... Achja und die Krankenkassen sitzen ja auch auf 10 Mrd. € für "schlechte Zeiten". Wir haben ganz, ganz schlechte Zeiten im Gesundheitswesen!!



Verwaltung gibts in anderen Ländern auch, auch wenn wir aufpassen müssen, dass der Thread nicht ein wenig abgleitet, aber die Kosten werden nicht in erster Linie und ausschließlich in der Verwaltung erzeugt. Bei uns wird u.a. zu viel operiert, die Medikamente sind bei uns teurer als anderswo, die Menschen werden immer älter und damit kränker, das Krankenkassensystem ist sozial extrem ungerecht weil besser Verdienende und Kinderlose sehr lukrativ aus dem Solidarpakt aussteigen können... Es gibt tausend gründe warum unser Gesundheitssystem so teuer ist.



totovo schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht aufpassen, haben wir in ein paar Jahren ein ziemliches Problem! Armes, armes Deutschland!


 
Das ist das was ich sage. In D wird halt immer das Negative gesehen und geschimpft, geunkt  und gejammert...


----------



## Beam39 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich weiß nicht ob man sich nach dem Studium mit einem Nettolohn von 2000€ nicht dumm vorkommt, wenn man sieht wie seine Freunde die sich ohne abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma melden, dort einige Zeit für das Unternehmen tätig sind und am Ende fest übernommen werden mit ebenfalls 2000€ Netto. Und wenn man dann noch einige Kontakte knüpf landet man evtl. in der Nachtschicht mit 800€ Netto aufschlag, oder in einer anderen Abteilung wo mehr gezahlt wird etc. pp. 

Die körperliche Belastung durch Nachtschichten oder Stellen wo körperlich mehr abverlangt wird mal Aussen vor. Im Gegenzug dazu gibt es aber auch Stellen wo du quasi fürs Nichts tun bezahlt wirst.

Aus dem Aspekt gesehen finde ich das doch ziemlich ungerecht gegenüber qualifizierten Studenten die ihren Schädel jahrelang zum Qualmen gebracht haben, um dann am Ende für genausoviel oder weniger zu arbeiten wie jemand der quasi nichts getan hat.

Natürlich sind die Aufstiegschancen eines Studierten deutlich höher, auch die Bereiche in denen man eingesetzt wird sind Verantwortungsvolle Bereiche und auch die körperliche Belastung wird nicht der Rede wert sein, trotzdem sollte er dann auch vernünftig bezahlt werden, da stimmt dann irgendwo die Relation nicht, finde ich.


----------



## totovo (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Verwaltung gibts in anderen Ländern auch, auch wenn wir aufpassen müssen, dass der Thread nicht ein wenig abgleitet, aber die Kosten werden nicht in erster Linie und ausschließlich in der Verwaltung erzeugt. Bei uns wird u.a. zu viel operiert, die Medikamente sind bei uns teurer als anderswo, die Menschen werden immer älter und damit kränker, das Krankenkassensystem ist sozial extrem ungerecht weil besser Verdienende und Kinderlose sehr lukrativ aus dem Solidarpakt aussteigen können... Es gibt tausend gründe warum unser Gesundheitssystem so teuer ist.





Das ist schon richtig, dass es Verwaltung auch in anderen Ländern gibt, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie bei uns. Wer braucht denn bitte einen Pflegepersonalbeauftragten (Dessen Aufgabe ist es übrigens, die Arbeit des Pflegepersonals effizienter zu machen...)? Oder noch besser: Betriebskostenbeauftragter, der schreibt dann den Ärtzten vor, welche Medikamente sie verwenden dürfen, dass der Mensch kein Medizinstudium hinter sich hat sollte klar sein^^ 
Hinzu kommen noch unzählige Manager, deren Aufgabenfeld mir sich noch nicht erschließen konnte und Natürlich der Vorstand (Also nicht der Klinikcheff, sondern diejenigen, die der Verwaltung vorstehen).
Letztlich kann ich dir sagen, dass es in einem öffentlichen Krankenhaus fast genau so viele "Bürohengste" gibt, wie medizinischen Personal. 

Das ist eine Entwicklung, die sich übrigens erst seit einigen Jahren einstellt! Das die Kosten nicht allein durch die Verwaltung verursacht werden wollte ich auch nicht ausdrücken. Aber dort fließen Tendenziell sehr große Summen hin ab.

Ich meine irgendwo muss das Geld schließlich bleiben... bei den Krankenhäusern kommt es jedenfalls nur zu einem sehr geringen Prozentsatz an.
Medikamente sind wirklich viel zu teuer. Da kann aber nur die Politik was dran ändern. Was ich von den Krankenkassen halte, habe ich ja schon geschrieben. Es gibt viel zu viele. Bei jeder gibt es dann eine eigene Verwaltung, Vorstände, Manager, usw. und sofort... Die lassen sich nat. auch gut dafür bezahlen





> Das ist das was ich sage. In D wird halt immer das Negative gesehen und geschimpft, geunkt  und gejammert...



Und was bringt es uns solch essentielle, real vorhandenen Probleme schön zu reden? Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann mit dem jetzigen Einblick beim besten Willen nichts positives sehen. Zumindest was das Gesundheitsunwesen angeht. Da gibt es nämlich den Fachkräfte Mangel wirklich und der lässt sich auch nicht wegdisskutieren.





Seeefe schrieb:


> Hier das gleiche. Im vergleich zu anderen ländern ist unser gesundheitsystem mehr als top.


 
Ja, im Vergleich zu Ost- und Südeuropa und den Schwellen- und Entwicklungsländern, dass stimmt schon. Aber daran sollten wir uns nicht orientieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Du meinst also, dass ein Absolvent automatisch mehr verdienen muss als ein "normaler" Arbeitnehmer? Ziemlich naiv!

Jemand, der nicht studiert hat, aber bereits 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung auf dem Buckel hat, der soll dann im Gehalt gedeckelt werden oder wie stellst du dir das vor? Abgesehen davon ist das Anfangsgehalt eben nur das Anfangsgehalt, wie es 3-5 Jahre später aussieht, dass muss man dann eben sehen.

Wenn einer nur wegen des Geldes studiert, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der als Mitarbeiter wirklich zu gebrauchen ist. Der ist ja dann auch schnell weg, wenn woanders etwas mehr gezahlt wird.

Was die körperliche Belastung angeht, die mag bei vielen Jobs höher sein als bei nem Arzt oder auch nem Ingenieur aber der Stress und die Verantwortung die man trägt können einen genauso fertig machen. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Die einen bekommen Rücken, die anderen einen Herzinfarkt...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Soll ich euch etwas lustiges erzählen? Ich find Deutschland sag ich mal so einfach extrem Lächerlich ihr könnt mir sagen was ihr wollt ...Ich bin mittlerweile fast 19 im Juli* Und bin dann am 1 August im 2 Lehrjahr.Hab die Lehre mit 18 angefangen..jedenfalls bin ich mit 16 von der Gesamtschule gegangen mit einem FOR Durchschnitt 2,1 (Englisch & Deutsch 1 eigt so ziemlich alles 1 oder 2 nur Mathe war ne 3) Hab mich dann eigt so ziemlich überall beworben direkt am ersten Tag der ( Bewerber Saison ) Aurubis hier und da thyssenkrupp , Deutsche Bahn ..ohne Schei* überall wo man sich bewerben könnte mindestens 30 Betriebe waren es ! hatte auch im gesamten 10 Schuljahr 0 Fehlstunden ! Und was kam überall eine Absage bei manchen kam einfach gar nichts..Lebenslauf war perfekt Zeugnis war eigt auch so ziemlich gut..Hatte viele Praktikas von denn ich auch eine Bescheinigung hatte und auch mit geschikt habe und im Lebenslauf geschildert habe alles was ich getan habe war eigt Perfekt ordentliche Fotos und tralala..kann mir jemand erklären warum ich nur absagen bekommen habe? Ich kannte Leute mit schlechteren Zeugnissen die wurden da und da genommen..dazu muss ich sagen ich habe viele Fähigkeiten besonders Handwerklich aber auch im Kopf ziemlich geschikt ..Bin nicht in Deutschland geboren..in Russland..Kann sogar Russisch fließend Englisch ebenfalls & ukrainisch und Normales Französisch ( hatte in der Schule) 2 Jahre war jedesmal auf ner 2. genau das selbe gilbt für Spanisch kann ich nicht perfekt aber kann fragen wo dies und das ist etc. Jedenfalls saß ich nicht 1 Jahr zuhause..Hab mich an einer Berufsschule beworben und hab denn Q nachgeholt ..hatte dann denn FORQ mit einem sagenhaften Durchschnitt von 1,8 ( Die 3 in Mathe stand aber dennoch  ) Ich war auf einer Technischen Berufsschule im Kreis Unna in NRW hatte 2 mal in der Woche Metall Unterricht da hab ich alles gelernt Schweißen, Drehen , Biegen , Hämmern und und und.. hatte auf dem Zeugniss letztendlich eine 2 (Schweißen war perfekt hatte bei jedem Werkstück ne 1 fast jedes mal Perfekt) nebenbei hab ich den B Lappen gemacht , hatte auch in dem Schuljahr dann auch ein Praktikum von 5 Wochen denn ich beim Dortmunder Stadthafen absolviert hab mit bravur ..dann hab ich mich erneut bei unzähligen Betrieben beworben diesmal sogar bei mehr als 40 hört sich bestimmt ziemlich heftig an war aber nicht so..Ich wartete und wartete nix kam 2 monate dann plötzlich ein Anruf von Caterpillar ! Vorstellungsgespräch ! Lief ausgezeichnet..6 Wochen gewartet und da hatte ich mein Ausbildungsplatz ! Als Industriemechaniker mit dem Schwerpunkt Schweißen ! Ich war Froh wie noch nie in meinem Leben ! Nette Mitarbeiter ziemlich gutes Geld und Super Arbeitszeiten !  Das ich so viel kämpfen musste macht mich dennoch etwas stutzig was die Mangel an Fachkraft angeht..Deutschland macht sich selbst so kaputt meienr Meinung..wer weiß wie viele Menschen die Fähigkeiten haben und sich Beweisen wollen im Regen 
stehen...könnt ihr mir das erklären.?

edit: was ich noch sagen wollte später hatte ich wieder etliche Absagen nur 2 Zusagen !


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Nun, wenn du in deinen Bewerbungen den gleichen Schreibstil und die gleiche Rechtschreibung wie hier hast, dann wirds halt schwer. 

Was jetzt an der von die geschilderten Situation lächerlich ist erschließt sich mir aber dennoch nicht. Es ist auch aus der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen warum du nur Absagen erhalten hast. Aber in technischen Fächern wird üblicherweise auf Mathe Wert gelegt - zumindest mehr als auf Sprachkenntnisse. Daraus zu schließen, dass D sich so kaputt macht ist schon ein wenig sehr überzogen.

Immerhin hast du ja einen Ausbildungsplatz ergattern können. Das ist schließlich die Hauptsache.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Wundert mich bei deinem kaum zu lesen Geschreibsel, auch wenig.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Soll ich mir jetzt Mühe geben um hier zu schreiben da smir VölLLiG eGAL wie ich hier schreibe 

Ist keine Deutsch Arbeit hier^^


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Dann rechne damit das es kein Schwein lesen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Wohin gehen die ganzen Ärzte? Hier besteht ein Mangel ( aufgrund des viel zu hohen NC ) in Schweoz auch..



Ich wüsste nichts von einem Ärztemangel in Deutschland allgemein. Wir haben im ländlichen einen Mangel an Arztpraxen. Aber in Städten z.T. sogar ein Überangebot.
Was und massiv fehlt, sind Pflegekräfte - aber das nicht wegen Abwanderung, sonden weil die Arbeit prinzipiell nicht ausreichend entlohnt wird, auch international. (genaugenommen wollen entsprechend ausgebildete Leute ja sogar eher nach Deutschland kommen. Nur wird die Ausbildung dann hier nicht anerkannt  )



Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Soll ich mir jetzt Mühe geben um hier zu schreiben da smir VölLLiG eGAL wie ich hier schreibe


 
Dir mag das egal sein. Den Forumsteilnehmern, den Forenregeln und der Forumsmoderation ist es nicht.


----------



## totovo (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nichts von einem Ärztemangel in Deutschland allgemein. Wir haben im ländlichen einen Mangel an Arztpraxen. Aber in Städten z.T. sogar ein Überangebot.



Da bist du leider definitiv falsch informiert! Auf dem Lande ist es sicherlich am extremsten, aber auch in den Städten gibt es zu wenig Hausärtzte(!!). An den Kliniken sieht es auch düster aus. Viele Ärtzte sind schon älter und gehen auch in Rente. Junge deutsche(!!!) Ärtzte gibt es wenige, die da sind, leider 
Wobei ich natürlich nur in 3 Krankenhäuser wirklich einblick habe. Das kann woanders auch anders aussehen.

Ein Überangebot gibt es eigentlich nur bei Zahnärtzten und Kieferorthopäden und ein paar anderen...




> Was und massiv fehlt, sind Pflegekräfte - aber das nicht wegen Abwanderung, sonden weil die Arbeit prinzipiell nicht ausreichend entlohnt wird, auch international. (genaugenommen wollen entsprechend ausgebildete Leute ja sogar eher nach Deutschland kommen. Nur wird die Ausbildung dann hier nicht anerkannt  )


 

Die Abwanderung ist definitiv ein Problem. Und das International nicht bessser gezahlt wird stimmt so auch nicht. Wie gesagt, in Norwegen verdient eine Krankenschwester gut das 2 oder dreifache wie hierzulande und das bei viel besseren Arbeitszeiten und Bedingungen.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Fachkräftemangel: Bundesbürger gegen Anwerbung ausländischer Fachkräfte - Deutschland - Politik - Wirtschaftswoche



totovo schrieb:


> Das kann woanders auch anders aussehen.


 Das ist der springende Punkt. In manchen Gegenden hat man eine gute Ärztedeckung und dazu noch arbeitslose Ärzte und in anderen Gegenden ist das genaue Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt halt auch immer vom Bereich ab.
> 3,5k (brutto) wären in meinem Bereich n guter Postdoc mit 1-2 Jahren Berufserfahrung.


 
Das stimmt allerdings Branche, Lage etc. spielt alles zusammen. Wobei ich dem ODLG das nicht so recht abnehme, das ist irgendwie das gleiche wie in jedem Forum, wenn es ums Geld verdienen geht Kollege xy verdient das Kollege ymca das  Recht unglaubwirklich das Ganze.

Aber ich versteh irgendwie nicht, wieso du mit deiner Qualifikation nicht auch einen Job findest der nichts mit Biologie zu tun hat. Mein Betreuer auf der Arbeit ist beispielsweise Doktor der Physik und mit Physik hat er nichts mehr am hut... Ich denke du hast durchaus gute Chancen Arbeit zu finden



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass ein Absolvent automatisch  mehr verdienen muss als ein "normaler" Arbeitnehmer? Ziemlich naiv!



Das finde ich nicht, ganz im Gegenteil wieso sollte das nicht der Fall sein? Schließlich kostet das Studium auch Geld, Zeit usw. und wieso soll man das auf sich nehmen, wenn man ohne Studium mehr Geld verdient? (Ich setz mal voraus, das man nicht irgendwelche Vollpfosten einstellt, die trotz Studiums keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. Was leider auch viel zu häufig vorkommt.)



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jemand,  der nicht studiert hat, aber bereits 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung auf dem  Buckel hat, der soll dann im Gehalt gedeckelt werden oder wie stellst du  dir das vor? Abgesehen davon ist das Anfangsgehalt eben nur das  Anfangsgehalt, wie es 3-5 Jahre später aussieht, dass muss man dann eben  sehen.



Gedeckelt nicht, aber die Relation sollte doch auch stimmen. Aufstiegschancen sind immer das eine, aber ich sag mal so, wer garantiert dir, dass du die Chancen nach 3-5 Jahren auch hast? Der Firma kann es in der Zeit durchaus auch schlecht gehn und schwupps sind alle Aufstiegschancen dahin! Von daher sollte das Einstiegsgehalt durchaus angemessen sein (Region,Branche usw. natürlich mit einbezogen). Ansonsten hast du sprichwörtlich 3-5 Jahre gehungert nur die fetten Jahre bleiben aus.
Von daher würde ich persönlich es nicht von den "Aufstiegschancen" abhängig machen, da so viele Faktoren mit einfliesen auf die man oftmals keinen Einfluss hat.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn einer nur wegen des Geldes studiert, dann bin ich  mir nicht sicher ob der als Mitarbeiter wirklich zu gebrauchen ist. Der  ist ja dann auch schnell weg, wenn woanders etwas mehr gezahlt wird.


 
Ich gebs offen zu, ich hab in erster Linie auch wegen des Geldes studiert und weil ich dadurch einfach eine größere Jobmöglichkeit habe. Aber was du pauschalisierst ist ziemlich daneben. Wieso sollte ich einen gute bezahlten Job wechseln, welcher mir Spaß macht etc und ich zufrieden bin? Nur weil mir wo anders 200€ mehr im Monat bezahlt werden? Ne danke!
Es mag mit Sicherheit auch solche Leute geben, keine Frage. Aber was du hier unterstellst, dass so Leute gleich unfähig wären und sowieso gleich abhauen, zeugt nur von deiner eigenen Unfähigkeit. Anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken!


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht, ganz im Gegenteil wieso sollte das nicht der Fall sein? Schließlich kostet das Studium auch Geld, Zeit usw. und wieso soll man das auf sich nehmen, wenn man ohne Studium mehr Geld verdient? (Ich setz mal voraus, das man nicht irgendwelche Vollpfosten einstellt, die trotz Studiums keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. Was leider auch viel zu häufig vorkommt.)


 
Ich glaube du hast das Entlohnungssystem nicht verstanden. Du wirst nach deiner Leistung und nach dem was du deinem Arbeitgeber bringst bezahlt, nicht nach dem Aufwand den du hattest um dorthin zu gelangen! Das ist ein großer Unterschied!



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Gedeckelt nicht, aber die Relation sollte doch auch stimmen. Aufstiegschancen sind immer das eine, aber ich sag mal so, wer garantiert dir, dass du die Chancen nach 3-5 Jahren auch hast? Der Firma kann es in der Zeit durchaus auch schlecht gehn und schwupps sind alle Aufstiegschancen dahin! Von daher sollte das Einstiegsgehalt durchaus angemessen sein (Region,Branche usw. natürlich mit einbezogen). Ansonsten hast du sprichwörtlich 3-5 Jahre gehungert nur die fetten Jahre bleiben aus.
> Von daher würde ich persönlich es nicht von den "Aufstiegschancen" abhängig machen, da so viele Faktoren mit einfliesen auf die man oftmals keinen Einfluss hat.


 
Es sind aber genau die Aufstiegschancen mit denen du nach einiger Zeit dein Geld verdienst. Das dir das niemand garantieren kann ist auch klar, aber man sitzt eben auch nicht in einem automatischen Karriereaufzug. Es hängt aber in sehr großem Maße von dir und in kleinerem Maße von deinem Arbeitgeber und natürlich auch ein wenig vom Glück ab. Dazu kommen dann auch noch gesamtwirtschaftliche Rahmenbedingungen, denen aber alle unterliegen.

Mehr Geld muss man sich erarbeiten und man muss vor allem erst mal beweisen, dass man tatsächlich für eine Firma Geld und ggf. auch mehr Geld wert ist. Man sollte da nicht auf andere sehen, sondern seine eigene Leistung immer kritisch hinterfragen. Ansonsten kommt man ganz schnell in eine Neiddebatte. Wenn jemand anders, der ggf auch nicht studiert hat mehr verdient wie ich, dann ist das erst mal schön für ihn und kein Grund das System in Frage zu stellen.

Um mal ne konkrete Zahl zu nennen, bei uns fängt ein Ingenieur - wenn ich mich nicht allzusehr täusche mit rd. 3,5k€ an. Das sollte dann nach der Probezeit um 10-15% mehr werden und dannach muss man dann eben sehen... nagelt mich aber nicht drauf fest, dass ist auch immer Verhandlungssache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



totovo schrieb:


> Da bist du leider definitiv falsch informiert! Auf dem Lande ist es sicherlich am extremsten, aber auch in den Städten gibt es zu wenig Hausärtzte(!!). An den Kliniken sieht es auch düster aus. Viele Ärtzte sind schon älter und gehen auch in Rente. Junge deutsche(!!!) Ärtzte gibt es wenige, die da sind, leider
> Wobei ich natürlich nur in 3 Krankenhäuser wirklich einblick habe. Das kann woanders auch anders aussehen.
> 
> Ein Überangebot gibt es eigentlich nur bei Zahnärtzten und Kieferorthopäden und ein paar anderen...



Hmm - hab ich, wie gesagt, noch nie was von gehört. Und zumindest für Frankfurt und Kiel (und in Teilen auch Berlin) weiß ich aus erster Hand oder Bekanntschaft, dass man einen Hausarzt ohne Probleme findet, aber einen Zahnarzttermin besser 3 Monate im vorraus anfragt...




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings Branche, Lage etc. spielt alles zusammen. Wobei ich dem ODLG das nicht so recht abnehme, das ist irgendwie das gleiche wie in jedem Forum, wenn es ums Geld verdienen geht Kollege xy verdient das Kollege ymca das  Recht unglaubwirklich das Ganze.



Naja - unglaubwürdig muss man das nicht immer gleich nennen. Es gibt immer irgendwo irgendwen der irgendwie irgendwas mehr rausgehandelt hat und ganz ordentlich verdient. Ich kenne Automechaniker, die bei deutlich über 3k brutto liegen - und iirc 6 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr haben. Wenn du dann ein deutschlandweites Forum hast, finden sich halt immer 2-3 Leute, die so jemanden kennen.



> Aber ich versteh irgendwie nicht, wieso du mit deiner Qualifikation nicht auch einen Job findest der nichts mit Biologie zu tun hat. Mein Betreuer auf der Arbeit ist beispielsweise Doktor der Physik und mit Physik hat er nichts mehr am hut... Ich denke du hast durchaus gute Chancen Arbeit zu finden



Naja - nen Job hab ich ja jetzt. Nur nicht gerade nen dollen 



> Das finde ich nicht, ganz im Gegenteil wieso sollte das nicht der Fall sein? Schließlich kostet das Studium auch Geld, Zeit usw. und wieso soll man das auf sich nehmen, wenn man ohne Studium mehr Geld verdient?



Ich persönlich habe das in Hoffnung auf einen interessanten Job durchgezogen. Das Gehalt ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schnurz, solange die Grundversorgung gesichert ist. Solange ich nicht noch jemanden anderes davon durchfüttern muss, würde mir z.B. das typische deutsche Doktorrandengehalt (halbe Stelle T13) vollkommen ausreichen, auch weiter über ne Promotion hinaus.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das Entlohnungssystem nicht verstanden. Du wirst nach deiner Leistung und nach dem was du deinem Arbeitgeber bringst bezahlt, nicht nach dem Aufwand den du hattest um dorthin zu gelangen! Das ist ein großer Unterschied!



In der Praxis wird man leider, leider nach dem Aufwand bezahlt, den es machen würde, einen zu ersetzen (und sei es durch niemanden/Mehrarbeit der Kollegen) und nicht nach dem, was man die eigene Leistung für einen Wert für den AG hat, geschweige denn nach dem, was man de facto leistet.


----------



## totovo (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - hab ich, wie gesagt, noch nie was von gehört. Und zumindest für Frankfurt und Kiel (und in Teilen auch Berlin) weiß ich aus erster Hand oder Bekanntschaft, dass man einen Hausarzt ohne Probleme findet, aber einen Zahnarzttermin besser 3 Monate im vorraus anfragt...


 

Es ist natürlich möglich, dass es da ein Ost-West Gefälle gibt. Du sprichst von Westdeutschland, ich von Ostdeutschland^^


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Berlin ist gar nichts oder beides.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Praxis wird man leider, leider nach dem Aufwand bezahlt, den es machen würde, einen zu ersetzen (und sei es durch niemanden/Mehrarbeit der Kollegen) und nicht nach dem, was man die eigene Leistung für einen Wert für den AG hat, geschweige denn nach dem, was man de facto leistet.


 
Hab ich noch nie erlebt, aber Gehälter orientieren sich am Marktwert. Was ich aber meinte ist, dass sich Gehälter nie am Aufwand der Ausbildung messen. Das wäre für die Firmen ja auch unsinnig.


----------



## Beam39 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass ein Absolvent automatisch mehr verdienen muss als ein "normaler" Arbeitnehmer? Ziemlich naiv!
> 
> Jemand, der nicht studiert hat, aber bereits 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung auf dem Buckel hat, der soll dann im Gehalt gedeckelt werden oder wie stellst du dir das vor? Abgesehen davon ist das Anfangsgehalt eben nur das Anfangsgehalt, wie es 3-5 Jahre später aussieht, dass muss man dann eben sehen.
> 
> Wenn einer nur wegen des Geldes studiert, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der als Mitarbeiter wirklich zu gebrauchen ist. Der ist ja dann auch schnell weg, wenn woanders etwas mehr gezahlt wird.



Die Sache relativiert sich schnell wenn man Bandarbeit als Beispiel nimmt. Da kannst du 1 Woche Berufserfahrung haben und schraubst die Schrauben dann genauso schnell rein wie dein Kollege neben dir der das seit 10 Jahren macht, in handwerklichen Berufen mag das natürlich in vielen Fällen anders aussehen, aber die Berufserfahrung darf man bei dem Beispiel nicht als Maß nehmen. Die Berufserfahrung hat ein Studierter in dem Sinne genauso und noch viel intensiver, nur fehlt dann halt oft die Praxis, aber Theorie und Praxis vereinen sich in den diesen meisten Fällen schnell genug.

Die Rede war auch überhaupt nicht von gedeckelt, keine Ahnung wo du das her hast. 

Ich habe auf die Entlohnung eines Absolventen geschielt und meinte das er, wenn er natürlich auch die geforderte Leistung bringt, doch bitte für seinen Fleiß entlohnt wird, ist das so verkehrt? Mal abgesehen von den Kosten die während eines Studiums entstehen. Der Aspekt das er nach jahrelangem Stress und Druck nochmals die selbe Zeit aufwenden muss um annähernd an den Lohn und überhaupt an dieses Hab und Gut eines jemanden zu kommen der einfach "nur" gearbeitet hat, ist doch total unfair. Ich meine die meisten Leute in meinem Umfeld wollen irgendwann auch Frau und Kinder haben, sie wollen ausreichend verdienen damit sie ihrer Familie alles bieten können, was ist falsch an dieser Ansicht? Liebe allein sättigt keinen hungrigen Magen!

Und von daher ist jemand der des Geldes wegen studiert bestimmt nicht nutzlos und unfähig, er ist Realist und er kümmert sich um eine gesicherte Zukunft. Zumal die Leistung eines jemanden doch bitte nicht an seiner Einstellung gegenüber einigen privaten Dingen festgemacht werden soll.  Leute die in solchen Positionen die geforderte Leistung nicht erbringen, sind sowieso schneller weg vom Fenster als sie A sagen können, so ist das System.

Also können sie bei erbrachter Leistung auch dementsprechend entlohnt werden, das wäre mehr als fair.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Sache relativiert sich schnell wenn man Bandarbeit als Beispiel nimmt. Da kannst du 1 Woche Berufserfahrung haben und schraubst die Schrauben dann genauso schnell rein wie dein Kollege neben dir der das seit 10 Jahren macht, in handwerklichen Berufen mag das natürlich in vielen Fällen anders aussehen, aber die Berufserfahrung darf man bei dem Beispiel nicht als Maß nehmen. Die Berufserfahrung hat ein Studierter in dem Sinne genauso und noch viel intensiver, nur fehlt dann halt oft die Praxis, aber Theorie und Praxis vereinen sich in den diesen meisten Fällen schnell genug.



Ein Uniabsolvent (oder einer anderen Bildungseinrichtung) hat im Prinzip Null Berufserfahrung. Wer etwas anderes behauptet ist weltfremd. Das Studium bereitet einen nicht wirklich auf die tatsächlich zu machende Arbeit vor! Das mag in dualen Studiengängen ein wenig anders sein, aber im Prinzip ist es genau so. Es ist täglich erlebte Erfahrung, nicht nur aus meiner eigenen Anfangszeit, sondern auch beim Einarbeiten neuer Mitarbeiter. Bis so einer selber laufen kann vergehen je nach Aufgabe 6 Monate bis 3 Jahre.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf die Entlohnung eines Absolventen geschielt und meinte das er, wenn er natürlich auch die geforderte Leistung bringt, doch bitte für seinen Fleiß entlohnt wird, ist das so verkehrt? Mal abgesehen von den Kosten die während eines Studiums entstehen. Der Aspekt das er nach jahrelangem Stress und Druck nochmals die selbe Zeit aufwenden muss um annähernd an den Lohn und überhaupt an dieses Hab und Gut eines jemanden zu kommen der einfach "nur" gearbeitet hat, ist doch total unfair.



Das Leben ist kein Schlotzer und fair ist es auch nicht. Warum sollte eine Firma den Fleiß entlohnen den du gebracht hast bevor du bei der Firma angefangen hat? Warum ist der Fleiß mehr wert als der Fleiß, den ein unstudierter Angestellter im Dienste der Firma 10 Jahre lang gebracht hat? Eine Firma zahlt dir ein Gehalt, weil sie etwas an dir verdienen möchte, nicht weil du so brav auf der Uni gelernt hast. 

Wenn du mit so einer Einstellung bei ner Firma anfängst, dann wäre ich gerne dabei wenn dir das erste Mal ein Meister aus der Fertigung den Rost runtermacht...



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich meine die meisten Leute in meinem Umfeld wollen irgendwann auch Frau und Kinder haben, sie wollen ausreichend verdienen damit sie ihrer Familie alles bieten können, was ist falsch an dieser Ansicht? Liebe allein sättigt keinen hungrigen Magen!



Es ist ja daher auch bekannt, dass nur Ingenieure, Ärzte und Architekten sich eine Familie leisten können. Alle anderen müssen leider elendig und einsam auf der Straße leben... Unter 5k€ netto ist das nunmal nicht drin! 

Jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, die Einstiegsgehälter sind allemal hoch genug um sich eine Familie und ein nettes Leben leisten zu können. Und wie gesagt es sind *Einstiegsgehälter*!



Beam39 schrieb:


> Also können sie bei erbrachter Leistung auch dementsprechend entlohnt werden, das wäre mehr als fair.


 
Das bestreitet ja niemand, aber erstens ist das Leben nicht fair und zweitens musst du erst mal eine Leistung erbringen! Das Studium für sich ist erst mal nur die Eintrittskarte um die Leistung erbringen zu können, keine Leistung von der eine Firma etwas hat. Genau deswegen steigt ja ein Anfangsgehalt auch recht oft recht schnell.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das Entlohnungssystem nicht verstanden. Du wirst nach deiner Leistung und nach dem was du deinem Arbeitgeber bringst bezahlt, nicht nach dem Aufwand den du hattest um dorthin zu gelangen! Das ist ein großer Unterschied!



Ich glaube du hast meinen Satz den ich eingeklammert habe einfach ignoriert Der sagt meiner Meinung nämlich klar aus, dass es derjenige der eingestellt wurde auch drauf hat  Ergo spricht auch nichts gegen eine angemessene Bezahlung, was in der Realität oft nicht vorkommt.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es sind aber genau die Aufstiegschancen mit denen du nach einiger Zeit dein Geld verdienst. Das dir das niemand garantieren kann ist auch klar, aber man sitzt eben auch nicht in einem automatischen Karriereaufzug. Es hängt aber in sehr großem Maße von dir und in kleinerem Maße von deinem Arbeitgeber und natürlich auch ein wenig vom Glück ab. Dazu kommen dann auch noch gesamtwirtschaftliche Rahmenbedingungen, denen aber alle unterliegen.



Aufstiegschancen sind immer relativ, die Leute können einem immer wunderwas versprechen, was es theoretisch für Aufstiegschancen in der Firma gibt. Mir wäre persönlich ein höheres Einstiegsgehalt lieber, aber das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mehr Geld muss man sich erarbeiten und man muss vor allem erst mal beweisen, dass man tatsächlich für eine Firma Geld und ggf. auch mehr Geld wert ist. Man sollte da nicht auf andere sehen, sondern seine eigene Leistung immer kritisch hinterfragen. Ansonsten kommt man ganz schnell in eine Neiddebatte. Wenn jemand anders, der ggf auch nicht studiert hat mehr verdient wie ich, dann ist das erst mal schön für ihn und kein Grund das System in Frage zu stellen.
> Um mal ne konkrete Zahl zu nennen, bei uns fängt ein Ingenieur - wenn ich mich nicht allzusehr täusche mit rd. 3,5k€ an. Das sollte dann nach der Probezeit um 10-15% mehr werden und dannach muss man dann eben sehen... nagelt mich aber nicht drauf fest, dass ist auch immer Verhandlungssache.



Es geht mir eig. um das Einstiegsgehalt, welches bei einem Studium höher sein sollte als bei einem nicht Studium. Ansonsten sind wir uns denke ich einig, kann man sich ein Studium auch sparen. Was man danach drauß macht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen und das Kollegen die 30 Jahre schon in der Firma sind mehr verdienen ist ja normal 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja - unglaubwürdig muss man das nicht immer gleich nennen. Es gibt immer irgendwo irgendwen der irgendwie irgendwas mehr rausgehandelt hat und ganz ordentlich verdient. Ich kenne Automechaniker, die bei deutlich über 3k brutto liegen - und iirc 6 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr haben. Wenn du dann ein deutschlandweites Forum hast, finden sich halt immer 2-3 Leute, die so jemanden kennen.



Ich finds halt immer etwas komisch ich könnte jetzt auch sagen, was man hier als Einstiegsgehalt bekommen würde, aber das darf ich glaube ich nicht  Nur diese Kollege kennt Geschichte ist halt immer so ne Sache, weil wie du weißt ändert sich der Wert bei jeder Erzählung 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja - nen Job hab ich ja jetzt. Nur nicht gerade nen dollen



Darf man fragen was du machst?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe das in Hoffnung auf einen interessanten Job durchgezogen. Das Gehalt ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schnurz, solange die Grundversorgung gesichert ist. Solange ich nicht noch jemanden anderes davon durchfüttern muss, würde mir z.B. das typische deutsche Doktorrandengehalt (halbe Stelle T13) vollkommen ausreichen, auch weiter über ne Promotion hinaus.



 Ich finde interessante Jobs gibt es ansich viele, es kommt immer sehr stark auf die Kollegen an, hätte vor meinem Studium beispielweise nicht gedacht das mir Mobilfunk und dergleichen Spaß macht, aber da ich nur tolle Kollegen hatte, hat man sich morgens schon auf dem Weg immer auf die Arbeit gefreut 
Ansich hast du recht man sollte vernünftig davon Leben können und sich auch das ein oder andere leisten.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Zappaesk (25. April 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast meinen Satz den ich eingeklammert habe einfach ignoriert Der sagt meiner Meinung nämlich klar aus, dass es derjenige der eingestellt wurde auch drauf hat  Ergo spricht auch nichts gegen eine angemessene Bezahlung, was in der Realität oft nicht vorkommt.



Woher soll denn eine einstellende Firma wissen, ob der Bewerber es drauf hat? Er hat doch im normalfall noch keinerlei Nachweis, dass er etwas taugt. Auf Verdacht ein überzogenes Gehalt zu zahlen wäre ja wirtschaftlich fahrlässig. Deswegen wird eben dieses Gehalt auch mehr oder weniger steigen, sobald der Mitarbeiter seinen Wert bewiesen oder zumindest angedeutet hat.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aufstiegschancen sind immer relativ, die Leute können einem immer wunderwas versprechen, was es theoretisch für Aufstiegschancen in der Firma gibt. Mir wäre persönlich ein höheres Einstiegsgehalt lieber, aber das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen.



(Finanzielle) Aufstiegschancen sind - jetzt mal die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen aussen vor gelassen - bezogen auf ein Einstiegsgehalt immer da. Egal ob einem etwas versprochen wird und nicht gehalten oder nicht. Wenn dein Arbeitgeber sie dir nicht bietet, dann kannst du nach 1-2 Jahren mit etwas Berufserfahrung zu einem anderen Arbeitgeber wechseln und dort dein Glück versuchen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es geht mir eig. um das Einstiegsgehalt, welches bei einem Studium höher sein sollte als bei einem nicht Studium. Ansonsten sind wir uns denke ich einig, kann man sich ein Studium auch sparen. Was man danach drauß macht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen und das Kollegen die 30 Jahre schon in der Firma sind mehr verdienen ist ja normal



Das Einstiegsgehalt eines "normalen" Arbeitgeber ohne Berufserfahrung liegt sicherlich auch nicht in den Bereichen von denen hier die Rede ist. Aber du vergleichst dich ja nicht mit einem frisch ausgelernten 18 jährigen, sondern mit einem Mitt-/ Endzwanziger im Alter eines Uniabsolventen - und da siehts halt anders aus. Der hat dann nämlich schon die dem Uniabsolventen fehlende Berufserfahrung und ist im Normalfall auch produktiver als ein Neuling. 

Ob man sich ein Studium sparen kann bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Theoretisch kann man sehr viele Dinge auch ohne erreichen (auch finanziell), aber es ist einfach schwerer oder gar unmöglich bestimmte Jobs zu bekommen. Ich denke jedenfalls, dass ich mit meinen mittlerweile 14 Jahren Berufserfahrung 95% aller nicht studierten finanziell abgehängt habe - aber eigentlich ist mir das egal, weil ich mit meinem Geld gut auskomme und es keine Rolle für mich spielt was andere bekommen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Woher soll denn eine einstellende Firma wissen, ob der Bewerber es drauf hat? Er hat doch im normalfall noch keinerlei Nachweis, dass er etwas taugt. Auf Verdacht ein überzogenes Gehalt zu zahlen wäre ja wirtschaftlich fahrlässig. Deswegen wird eben dieses Gehalt auch mehr oder weniger steigen, sobald der Mitarbeiter seinen Wert bewiesen oder zumindest angedeutet hat.



Liegt zwar zeitlich schon etwas zurück, aber das sollte ja nichts machen 

Naja, ein fähiger HRler sollte eig. in der Lage sein, dass in einem Gespräch herauszufinden. Spricht ja nichts dagegen sich etwas tiefgründiger in manchen Kernbereichen zu unterhalten, anstatts immernur die abgedroschenen Standardfragen zu stellen, welche 0% Aussagekraft haben. Wenn man das vernünftig macht, kann man es relativ gut einschätzen ob der Gegenüber wirklich Ahnung hat oder halt nur gerne erzählt...




Zappaesk schrieb:


> (Finanzielle) Aufstiegschancen sind - jetzt mal die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen aussen vor gelassen - bezogen auf ein Einstiegsgehalt immer da. Egal ob einem etwas versprochen wird und nicht gehalten oder nicht. Wenn dein Arbeitgeber sie dir nicht bietet, dann kannst du nach 1-2 Jahren mit etwas Berufserfahrung zu einem anderen Arbeitgeber wechseln und dort dein Glück versuchen.



Ist halt die Frage wie angemessen diese ausfallen... Es sind dann eher 1-2 Jahre vergeudet in denen man von seinem Arbeitgeber ausgebeutet wurde. Von daher sollte man sich lieber gleich was anständiges suchen mit einem vernünftigen Einstiegsgehalt!




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Einstiegsgehalt eines "normalen" Arbeitgeber ohne Berufserfahrung liegt sicherlich auch nicht in den Bereichen von denen hier die Rede ist. Aber du vergleichst dich ja nicht mit einem frisch ausgelernten 18 jährigen, sondern mit einem Mitt-/ Endzwanziger im Alter eines Uniabsolventen - und da siehts halt anders aus. Der hat dann nämlich schon die dem Uniabsolventen fehlende Berufserfahrung und ist im Normalfall auch produktiver als ein Neuling.



Da ich kein normaler Uniabsolvent bin, sondern ein Duales Studium gemacht habe, wüsste ich nicht wo jemand mit einer normalen Ausbildung im gleichen Alter mehr Berufserfahrung vorzuweisen haben sollte? Deine Argumentation ist schon etwas starr... oder meinst du wir kochen den ganzen Tag Kaffee und spielen Pokemon in der Uni 

Aber ist ok, man möchte sich selbst ja gerne besser darstellen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## caine2011 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

ich weiß ja nciht wie du den kapitalismus siehst....aber jeder arbeitnehmer wird von seinem chef ausgebeutet, weil die arbeit die der arbeitnehmer verrichtet mehr wert ist als der gesamtlohn....ansonsten wärs ein weng sinnfrei

das mit der berufserfahrung sehe ich ähnlich wie du...aber nicht nur mit dualem studium geht das, amn kann sich immer nebenjobs suchen die fachverwandt sind und somit eine gute (grund)beruferfahrung erwerben


----------



## The1nsider (2. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



> Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?



Zu geringes Einstiegsgehalt.

Bei uns wird gerade ein Filialleiter gesucht (1500€ Brutto). 
Da meldet sich keine Sau 

Du bist der erste der kommt und der letzte der geht. 
Überstunden - Maximal Zeitausgleich den du jedoch nie nehmen werden kannst.
Dazu kommt noch eine zentrale Lage in einem Gebiet in dem Immos sehr viel kosten (Auch Miete).
Wenn du da keine Immo geerbt hast von der Oma brauchst du dich gar nicht erst bewerben unabhängig von deiner Qualifikation.



> Soll ich mir jetzt Mühe geben um hier zu schreiben da smir VölLLiG eGAL wie ich hier schreibe
> 
> Ist keine Deutsch Arbeit hier^^



Suche eine Firma die mit Russland zu tun hat. Leute die viele Sprache sprechen werden immer wieder gesucht; vor allem internationale Unternehmen legen da großes Augenmerk drauf.
Englisch&Deutsch ist zu wenig - Das ist mittlerweile Grundschulniveau.
Mit so Grundskills verdient man nicht mehr oder hat bessere Chancen.
Wenn du aber wie schon gesagt auch russisch sprichst ist das viel Wert.

Deine Sprachen in Wort und Schrift solltest du daher in deiner Bewerbung *FETT* hervorheben.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. September 2013)

Also ich bin ganz zufrieden als Maurer in Dortmund (NRW) mir fehlt nix 

Ich kenn viele Studenten die nicht Grade viel
Verdienen mir ihrem "Studium"


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch die Frage, was läuft schief in Deutschland?



kurz und knapp: väternwirtschaft, klientelpolitik und planwirtschaft - globalisierung


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Also wenn ich "väternwirtschaft" lese, dann erscheint mir die Bildung das Hauptproblem zu sein


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



The1nsider schrieb:


> Bei uns wird gerade ein Filialleiter gesucht (1500€ Brutto).
> Da meldet sich keine Sau


Das interessiert mich dann doch genauer.
Welche Branche und welches Bundesland ist das denn?


----------



## copland (13. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?
Ganz einfach, die deutschen brauchen keine einheimischen Fachleute mehr, die werden eingeflogen.
Das sind Fachleute der Kategorie:
Wie zocke ich den Staat ab. Die haben Harzt4 Abzockerstudium mit bravour abgeschlossen. Dafür gibt es vom Budespräsidenten die Urkunde demnächst, persönlich überreicht.! Danke dummes Deutschland und Bürger. Flugzeuge werden ja schon gestellt um die Fachkräfte abzuholen. Denkt dran Steuerzahler, dass ist euer Geld!


----------



## Slezer (15. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Also bei uns verdienen die Akademiker deutlich mehr als Fachkräfte


----------



## Franzl (18. September 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Also ich bin ganz zufrieden als Maurer in Dortmund (NRW) mir fehlt nix
> 
> Ich kenn viele Studenten die nicht Grade viel
> Verdienen mir ihrem "Studium"



Es kommt halt immer auf die Richtung an. Ein Wirtschaftsprüfer verdient mit Sicherheit wesentlich mehr als ein Handwerker (der nebenbei noch seinen Körper Verschleißt. Ich denke man versteht was ich meine) 
Aber zB Erzieher verdienen mit Sicherheit schon weniger. Vllt sogar weniger als ein ausgelernter Maurer.

Was eine falsche Auffassung ist die viele haben: Akademiker=höchst bezahlt.
 Das mag teilweise zutreffen, vllt. Sogar in einem "unfairen" maß (im Hinblick auf z.b  viele Wirtschaftsgeschichten), allerdings trifft es auf weit nicht alle zu. Weiter können z.b. handwerker sehr schnell genauso viel verdienen.

Der große unterschied ist aber in der Regel: man macht sich nicht kaputt und begibt sich nicht jeden Tag in Gefahr. Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen auf beiden Seiten.


Was meiner Meinung nach aber tatsächlich auch ein Problem bei einigen Firmen ist, ist die Zahlungsmoral. Wenn ein Betrieb tatsächlich Probleme mit Fachkräften hat. Warum nicht die fehlenden Arbeitsplätze attraktiver gestalten? Sei es Urlaub, Zulagen oder sonst was für Zuwendungen.

Zumindest Akademiker Fachkräfte Mangel halte ich für ein Gerücht bzw. Ein selbst erzeugtes Defizit seitens der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



copland schrieb:


> Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?
> Ganz einfach, die deutschen brauchen keine einheimischen Fachleute mehr, die werden eingeflogen.
> Das sind Fachleute der Kategorie:
> Wie zocke ich den Staat ab. Die haben Harzt4 Abzockerstudium mit bravour abgeschlossen. Dafür gibt es vom Budespräsidenten die Urkunde demnächst, persönlich überreicht.! Danke dummes Deutschland und Bürger. Flugzeuge werden ja schon gestellt um die Fachkräfte abzuholen. Denkt dran Steuerzahler, dass ist euer Geld!



Meine Güte, was für ein sinnfreier Betrag! Da spricht der reine Neid (auf was auch immer) in Verbindung mit soliden aber unsinnigen Stammtischparolen und einer massiven Schreibschwäche...



Slezer schrieb:


> Also bei uns verdienen die Akademiker deutlich mehr als Fachkräfte



Akademiker sind demnach keine Fachkräfte?



Franzl schrieb:


> Zumindest Akademiker Fachkräfte Mangel halte ich für ein Gerücht bzw. Ein selbst erzeugtes Defizit seitens der Wirtschaft.



Der Mangel ist kein Gerücht, sondern Realität. Er mag nicht in allen Branchen gleich ausgeprägt sein aber z.B. Ingenieure gibt es viel zu wenig. Das dumme dabei ist, dass jeder nicht besetzte Platz über kurz oder lang im Ausland landet mitsamt den zusätzlichen Arbeitsplätzen die dadurch entstehen.


----------



## Franzl (18. September 2013)

Ich als fast Masch.bau Ing. (Schreib grad die BA) habe vor allem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele Plätze bei den Firmen hier in meiner Gegend unbesetzt sind. Jedoch is das Engagement, die Leute direkt von der HS/Uni abzuwerben, vergleichsweise gering.
Mit ein wenig Eigeninitiative findet man ruck zuck was, aber mir ist zB nicht ein "unschlagbares Angebot" untergekommen. ( Guten Kommilitonen von mir ebenfalls nicht).

In größeren Städten bzw. Richtung Süden sollst wohl anders aussehen.

Ich kann leider nur regional bezogen für mich sprechen (Nord-Niedersachsen)


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2013)

Dann komm in den Süden. Da gibts reichlich gute Jobs und Verdienstmöglichkeiten.

Bei Bedarf schick mir ne PN. Wir suchen noch...


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



caine2011 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nciht wie du den kapitalismus siehst....aber jeder arbeitnehmer wird von seinem chef ausgebeutet, weil die arbeit die der arbeitnehmer verrichtet mehr wert ist als der gesamtlohn....ansonsten wärs ein weng sinnfrei



Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht auf was du anspielen möchtest? Mir ist durchaus bewusst wie der Kapitalismus funktioniert, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn jemand eine gewisse Qualität an Arbeit haben möchte auch dafür bezahlen muss. Wenn er nicht bereit ist vernünftig dafür zu bezahlen, dann ja gibts halt auch nicht die Qualität... ganz einfach



caine2011 schrieb:


> das mit der berufserfahrung sehe ich ähnlich wie du...aber nicht nur mit dualem studium geht das, amn kann sich immer nebenjobs suchen die fachverwandt sind und somit eine gute (grund)beruferfahrung erwerben



Erfahrung kann man sich vielschichtig aneignen stimmt schon und ich finde ein guter Personaler sollte auch in der Lage sein in einem Gespräch zu erkennen, ob die Person diese Erfahrung mitbringt oder halt nur ein Schwätzer ist... Aber da an diesen Positionen meist Schwätzer eingestellt werden die einem nur mit dem langweiligen standard gedöns durchlöchern, wundert es mich nicht, wieso so viele Jobs falsch besetzt sind.



Franzl schrieb:


> In größeren Städten bzw. Richtung Süden sollst wohl anders aussehen.
> 
> Ich kann leider nur regional bezogen für mich sprechen (Nord-Niedersachsen)



Also ich kann dir da die Region Stuttgart nur sehr empfehlen, da gibt es massig Firmen und ich bin mir sicher du wirst was finden 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann komm in den Süden. Da gibts reichlich gute Jobs und Verdienstmöglichkeiten.



Nur mal interessehalber, aus welcher Region, Branche kommst du denn?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nur mal interessehalber, aus welcher Region, Branche kommst du denn?



Ich arbeite beim größten unabhängigen Getriebehersteller der Welt. Region Unterland.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Klingt auch nicht schlechte, das sollte dann ZF oder Getrag sein


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Naja mit der Größenangabe und der Region sollte es dann doch eindeutig zu bestimmen sein


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Naja wer wo überall Werke hat damit bin ich nicht ganz so vertraut, da ich ja nicht aus der Ecke komme  Aber laut google müsste es dann Getrag sein Die sind zumindest in Heilbronn


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck, dass wir nicht einen Mangel an Fachkräften haben, sondern dass wir nur einen Mangel an Fachkräften haben, die für einen geringen Lohn arbeiten wollen.
Die Unternehmen nutzen die Zeitarbeitsbranche und Werksverträge aus und drücken immer weiter die Löhne. Dazu befreien sie sich immer mehr von der EEG Umlage.
Sieht man super an diesem Film von Dienstag (Frontal 21, ZDF).
Startseite - ZDF Mediathek - Die-Tricks-mit-dem-Strompreis


----------



## Franzl (19. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck, dass wir nicht einen Mangel an Fachkräften haben, sondern dass wir nur einen Mangel an Fachkräften haben, die für einen geringen Lohn arbeiten wollen.
> Die Unternehmen nutzen die Zeitarbeitsbranche und Werksverträge aus und drücken immer weiter die Löhne. Dazu befreien sie sich immer mehr von der EEG Umlage.
> Sieht man super an diesem Film von Dienstag (Frontal 21, ZDF).
> Startseite - ZDF Mediathek - Die-Tricks-mit-dem-Strompreis



Meine Meinung. Sehe ich genauso aumen:


----------



## Evandar (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Mangel ist kein Gerücht, sondern Realität. Er mag nicht in allen Branchen gleich ausgeprägt sein aber z.B. Ingenieure gibt es viel zu wenig. Das dumme dabei ist, dass jeder nicht besetzte Platz über kurz oder lang im Ausland landet mitsamt den zusätzlichen Arbeitsplätzen die dadurch entstehen.


Und genau an dieser Stelle irrst du dich, wenn ich das mal sagen darf. Es gibt immer noch viele älter Ingenieure da drausen die Arbeit suchen, wenn es ein echten Mangel gäbe, warum haben die es so schwer arbeit zu finden? Ich kenne ein paar, die verlangen nicht mal viel extrem viel für ihre Arbeit, aber halt kein Anfängergehalt und daran scheitert es immer. Es ist doch eine Dreistigkeit der Wirtschaft, diese Leute nicht zu nehmen und dann zu schreien "Fachkräftemangel!".

Sicherlich können nicht alle Stelle mit gerade fertig gewordene Studenten gefühlt werden, aber das ging noch nie und ist auch nicht Sinn der Aufgabe! Wenn es ein echten Mangel geben würde, dann wäre der Markt quasi leer gefegt und jeder würde sich um die neuen Prügeln ... Wir erleben aber nur den Kampf um die billigen neu Einsteiger und ich bin mal gespannt wieviele davon gehen müssen wenn die durch noch billigere Einsteiger ersetzt werden können.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Was sind das denn für Ingenieure? Kerntechniker? Die meisten anderen sollten bei einer als Mindestmaß vorauszusetzenden Flexibilität und halbwegs ordentlichen Zeugnissen keine Probleme haben Jobs zu finden!

Der Fachkräftemangel ist, nicht in jeder Branche, tatsächlich Realität und in Regionen mit hohem Entwicklungsanteil eine echte Bremse. Mittlerweile entspannt es sich in manchen Bereichen, weil viele Firmen Entwicklungen im Ausland aufbauen...


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Fachkräftemangel ist, nicht in jeder Branche, tatsächlich Realität und in Regionen mit hohem Entwicklungsanteil eine echte Bremse. Mittlerweile entspannt es sich in manchen Bereichen, weil viele Firmen Entwicklungen im Ausland aufbauen...


 
Das liegt aber nicht an einem Mangel sondern eher daran weil es billiger ist 100 Chinesen als 10 Deutsche zu beschäftigen und dann macht es einfach die Masse aus... 
95% aller Auslagerungen sind immer reine Kostenangelegenheiten, weil man dadurch kurzfristig ja etwas spart aber langfristig meist auf der Verliererseite ist.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Evandar (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Fachkräftemangel ist, nicht in jeder Branche, tatsächlich Realität und in Regionen mit hohem Entwicklungsanteil eine echte Bremse. Mittlerweile entspannt es sich in manchen Bereichen, weil viele Firmen Entwicklungen im Ausland aufbauen...


Na, was meinst du wohl warum diese Firmen die Leute nich nach Deutschland holen? Das ist an sich kein Problem. Wie viel müssten man verdienen damit das mehr oder weniger Problemlos geht? 65k oder so meine ich. Was glaubst du wohl warum das so gut wie nie genutzt wird?


----------



## Franzl (20. September 2013)

Evandar schrieb:


> Na, was meinst du wohl warum diese Firmen die Leute nich nach Deutschland holen? Das ist an sich kein Problem. Wie viel müssten man verdienen damit das mehr oder weniger Problemlos geht? 65k oder so meine ich. Was glaubst du wohl warum das so gut wie nie genutzt wird?



Sry aber es ist nicht zu verstehen was du uns sagen willst. 
Editier bitte Satzzeichen und Wörter nach 

Meinst du wieviel man hier verdienen sollte, damit ausländische Fachkräfte hier her kommen?


----------



## Evandar (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

In einen Gespräch mit einen Herrn von einer IHK hatte ich mal erfahren das es kein Problem ist Fachkräfte aus den Ausland nach Deutschland zu holen, wenn diese oberhalb einer Gehaltsgrenze liegen. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr genau an die Grenze erinnern, aber ich meine die Lag irgendwo bei 65.000€ im Jahr. Der gute Mann meinte aber auch sofort, das davon kaum gebraucht gemacht wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Evandar schrieb:


> Na, was meinst du wohl warum diese Firmen die Leute nich nach Deutschland holen? Das ist an sich kein Problem. Wie viel müssten man verdienen damit das mehr oder weniger Problemlos geht? 65k oder so meine ich. Was glaubst du wohl warum das so gut wie nie genutzt wird?


 
In vielen Branchen ist 65k€ kein wirklich hohes Gehalt für Fachkräfte und sicher keine Grenze die eine Firma davon abhält Leute nach D zu holen. Aber warum sollte man das auch tun? Was ist der Nutzen für die Firma statt im Ausland ein Entwicklungszentrum zu bauen, 150 Chinesen (oder Inder oder sonst was) nach D zu holen? Für einzelne Stellen mag das gehen aber nicht in dem Ausmaß an Leuten die oftmals fehlen.

Dazu kommt, dass in den meisten Ländern die Leute nicht gerade Schlange stehen um in D arbeiten zu dürfen, so dass (der Politik sei es mitgeschuldet, debile Kampagnen wie "Kinder statt Inder" haben dort das Ansehen von D als Arbeitsmarkt nicht direkt gestärkt)es gar nicht so einfach ist gut ausgebildete Leute nach D zu holen, selbst wenn das gesetzlich möglich ist.


----------



## Fjoergyn (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Evandar schrieb:


> In einen Gespräch mit einen Herrn von einer IHK hatte ich mal erfahren das es kein Problem ist Fachkräfte aus den Ausland nach Deutschland zu holen, wenn diese oberhalb einer Gehaltsgrenze liegen. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr genau an die Grenze erinnern, aber ich meine die Lag irgendwo bei 65.000€ im Jahr. Der gute Mann meinte aber auch sofort, das davon kaum gebraucht gemacht wird.



Wundert mich nicht, die meisten Firmen wollen nicht so viel Gehalt zahlen, zumindest nicht als "Einstiegsgehalt". 
Nicht umsonst ist Deutschland für sein Lohndumping berühmt und solange man hier in D genügend Freiwillige findet.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

D ist nicht für Lohndumping berühmt, wo hat du denn das her? Ein wenig Sachlichkeit wäre nicht schlecht, wir sind hier ja nicht am Stammtisch.

Einstiegsgehälter bewegen sich sicherlich nicht bei 65k€ im Jahr, aber je nach Branche erreicht man das recht zügig.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Sind wir nicht mittlerweile mit unseren Löhnen/Gehältern die "Chinesen" Europas?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einstiegsgehälter bewegen sich sicherlich nicht bei 65k€ im Jahr, aber je nach Branche erreicht man das recht zügig.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon durch ist, aber iirc wollte Außenwirtschaftsminister Westerwelle die Grenze auf 50k senken und hatte wenig bis keinen Widerstand in der Koalition.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass gesuchte Fachkräfte es nicht wirklich nötig haben, ins bekannt ausländerfreundliche Deutschland zu kommen und das für 50k noch viel weniger bereit sind zu machen, als für 65k. Vermutlich sieht man deswegen auch sowenig Lobbyismus für erleichterte Immigration von Leuten mit Jobgarantie und deutlich mehr für den einfacheren Zuzug und Anerkennung von Arbeitskräften allgemein. Die wollen keine teuren Spezialisten, die Forderungen stellen, herholen. Die wollen, dass halbwegs qualifizierte Leute, die in ihrem Heimatland keine guten Perspektiven sehen, in Deutschland auf der Straße sitzen, wo man sie billig einsammeln kann.




Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht mittlerweile mit unseren Löhnen/Gehältern die "Chinesen" Europas?



Während wir uns überlegen, wie wir mit osteuropäischen Ärtzen die Lücken in unserem "Gesundheit"ssystem stopfen können, abreiten deutsche Ärzte jedenfalls in England und in Skandinavien.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> D ist nicht für Lohndumping berühmt, wo hat du denn das her? Ein wenig Sachlichkeit wäre nicht schlecht, wir sind hier ja nicht am Stammtisch.
> 
> Einstiegsgehälter bewegen sich sicherlich nicht bei 65k€ im Jahr, aber je nach Branche erreicht man das recht zügig.


 
Frag mal Franzosen, Belgier, Briten... 
Gilt allerdings generell nicht für alle Branchen, immer nur ein paar ausgewählte, z.b. die Baubranche


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> D ist nicht für Lohndumping berühmt, wo hat du denn das her? Ein wenig Sachlichkeit wäre nicht schlecht, wir sind hier ja nicht am Stammtisch.
> 
> Einstiegsgehälter bewegen sich sicherlich nicht bei 65k€ im Jahr, aber je nach Branche erreicht man das recht zügig.


 
Das seh ich auch anders, in vielen Branchen werden ziemlich niedrige Löhne bezahlt, auch im Internationalen Vergleich. Merkt man, wenn man sich im Ausland mal mit Franzosen, Engländern, Australiern etc unterhält oder sich in den Länder mal das Preisgefüge anschaut.

Zum Thema Einstiegsgehälter, ist so leider pauschalisiert, aber ich denke das Einstiegsgehalt eindes Professors oder ähnlichem wird beispielsweise schon in dieser Region liegen. Wobei das auch wieder sehr stark regions und branchenabhängig ist. Im Südwesten beispielsweise werden doch höhere Einstiegsgehälter als beispielsweise im Osten gezahlt.
Wobei das auch wieder stark von der Qualifikation etc. abhängt, wenn man das sinnvoll vergleichen möchte sollte man sich auf eine Berufsgruppe einigen oder eine anonyme Umfrage hier mal erstellen


----------



## Zappaesk (24. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*

Sicher gibt es Branchen in denen im Vergleich sehr niedrige Gehälter gezahlt werden (Soziale Berufe, Gesundheitswesen,...) aber insgesamt ist doch das Gehaltsgefüge und die Kaufkraft in D auch international gesehen zeimlich weit vorne!

D.h. es mag Branchen geben, in denen z.B. in F besser gezahlt wird als bei uns. Insgesamt ist die Kaufkraft im Schnitt bei uns dennoch höher. 

Was Einstiegsgehälter von Professoren angeht, so ist dieses Beispiel ja ziemlich daneben, schließlich handelt es sich dabei ja nicht um Berufsanfänger, sondern um erfahrene (Führungs-)Kräfte, die normalerweise in der Wirtschaft eher mehr verdienen können wie an einer Uni. Deren Gehalt ist im übrigen tariflich geregelt und keineswegs branchenabhängig.

Das im Südwesten höhere Gehälter gezahlt werden als im Nordosten ist jetzt auch klar. Die Gehälter richten sich ja auch an der wirtschaftlichen Leistungsfähigkeit einer Region und nach der konkurrenzsituation am Arbeitsmarkt. Im Gegenzug sind ja auch die Lebenshaltungskosten höher...


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das im Südwesten höhere Gehälter gezahlt werden als im Nordosten ist jetzt auch klar. Die Gehälter richten sich ja auch an der wirtschaftlichen Leistungsfähigkeit einer Region und nach der konkurrenzsituation am Arbeitsmarkt. Im Gegenzug sind ja auch die Lebenshaltungskosten höher...


 
Der Hartzer kriegt aber immer gleich viel Geld. Egal wo er wohnt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es Branchen in denen im Vergleich sehr niedrige Gehälter gezahlt werden (Soziale Berufe, Gesundheitswesen,...) aber insgesamt ist doch das Gehaltsgefüge und die Kaufkraft in D auch international gesehen zeimlich weit vorne!



Das finde ich jetzt nicht, dass wir international weit vorne sind. Ich hab da eher den Verdacht, dass das Gehaltsgefüge in D sehr weit auseinander ist. Aber ich lass mich mit belegen, gern eines besseren belehren 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was Einstiegsgehälter von Professoren angeht, so ist dieses Beispiel ja ziemlich daneben, schließlich handelt es sich dabei ja nicht um Berufsanfänger, sondern um erfahrene (Führungs-)Kräfte, die normalerweise in der Wirtschaft eher mehr verdienen können wie an einer Uni. Deren Gehalt ist im übrigen tariflich geregelt und keineswegs branchenabhängig.



Wieso sollte es daneben sein? Habt ihr irgendwo davor definiert, was Berufseinsteiger sind? Oder hab ich überlessen, dass ihr von Berufsanfängern ausgeht?
Das sie in der freien Wirtschaft zwingend mehr verdienen halte ich auch für falsch, zumindest wenn du es auf den Stundenlohn beziehst, da sie an der Uni doch teilweise ein sehr gechilltes Leben haben (nicht alle, aber doch einige)



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das im Südwesten höhere Gehälter gezahlt werden als im Nordosten ist jetzt auch klar. Die Gehälter richten sich ja auch an der wirtschaftlichen Leistungsfähigkeit einer Region und nach der konkurrenzsituation am Arbeitsmarkt. Im Gegenzug sind ja auch die Lebenshaltungskosten höher...



Ist mir durchaus bewusst... Bei dir weiß ich ja, dass du aus der selben Region stammst wie ich, aber die andern halt vermutlich nicht. Von daher sollte man da eine Diskussionsgrundlage schaffen  Wobei ich das allein aus der Tatsache heraus schwierig finde, dass die Leute aus dem Nordosten eine ganz andere Vorstellung davon haben wie beispielsweise wir (Und auch die Meinung schon sehr weit auseinander geht)


----------



## Zappaesk (24. September 2013)

*AW: Fachkräfte Mängel und Akademiker Arbeitslosigkeit, was läuft schief?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Hartzer kriegt aber immer gleich viel Geld. Egal wo er wohnt.


 
Er bekommt aber in teureren Gegenden höhere Leistungen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt nicht, dass wir international weit vorne sind. Ich hab da eher den Verdacht, dass das Gehaltsgefüge in D sehr weit auseinander ist. Aber ich lass mich mit belegen, gern eines besseren belehren



Was willst du denn jetzt hören? Das es in den von dir zitierten Ländern F und GB regelmäßig soziale Unruhen gibt und die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit z.B. wesentlich höher ist, bzw. das in GB die Gewerkschaften praktisch seit den 80ern entmachtet sind und in F die Gewerkschaften regelmäßig jede (notwendige) Reform mit Streiks verhindern sind jetzt für mich keine wirklich stichhaltige Argumente, dafür dass es bei uns besonders schlimm ist!

Man sollte sich mal vor Augen führen, dass bei uns auch "arme" Leute immer noch besser leben als ca. 90% der gesamten Menschheit. Wirkliche Armut gibts bei uns gar nicht! Niemand muss hungern, niemand auf der Straße leben... Es fallen mir nicht viele Länder ein in denen das ebenfalls so ist - obgleich es natürlich welche gibt.

Ich finde es jedenfalls interessant, wie hier getan wird als ob wir in der 3. Welt leben würden! Nüchtern betrachtet gehts uns allen (!) wirklich sehr gut, D ist zudem sozial eines der stabilsten Länder weltweit, eines der reichsten ohnehin. Es ist nicht alles eitel Sonnenschein, aber man sollte die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Ich bin beruflich schon in diversen armen Ländern gewesen und muss immer lachen wenn ich von der "Armut" in D lesen muss...



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es daneben sein? Habt ihr irgendwo davor definiert, was Berufseinsteiger sind? Oder hab ich überlessen, dass ihr von Berufsanfängern ausgeht?
> Das sie in der freien Wirtschaft zwingend mehr verdienen halte ich auch für falsch, zumindest wenn du es auf den Stundenlohn beziehst, da sie an der Uni doch teilweise ein sehr gechilltes Leben haben (nicht alle, aber doch einige)



Ein Einstiegsgehalt definiert sich nun mal als einen Einstieg ins Berufsleben. Als Prof ist man da meilenweit von entfernt, dass kann man nämlich normalerweise erst werden, wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl an Jahren Berufserfahrung hat. Wenn jemand befördert wird redet man ja auch nicht vom Einstiegsgehalt als Teamleiter oder sonst was. Die Leute in meinem Umfeld, die tatsächlich eine Professur angenommen haben, haben sich im Übrigen gehaltstechnisch nicht verbessert - eher im Gegenteil. Aber da mir aus meinem Bekanntenkreis nur 4 solche Fälle bekannt sind möchte ich da nicht verallgemeinern...



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist mir durchaus bewusst... Bei dir weiß ich ja, dass du aus der selben Region stammst wie ich, aber die andern halt vermutlich nicht. Von daher sollte man da eine Diskussionsgrundlage schaffen  Wobei ich das allein aus der Tatsache heraus schwierig finde, dass die Leute aus dem Nordosten eine ganz andere Vorstellung davon haben wie beispielsweise wir (Und auch die Meinung schon sehr weit auseinander geht)


 
Die Grundlage ist längst geschaffen, auch wenn du die Diskussion vom Thema weg ziehen willst. Es geht um Fachkräftemangel...


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
ich greife das mal hier wieder auf, da ich der Ansicht bin, es hat sich nicht so viel entwickelt, wie es sich eigentlich entwickeln sollte.
Es kann nicht sein, dass wir keine Facharbeiter in unsere Fa. bekommen.
Die Firmen (2) die ich durlaufen habe, suchen seit 10 Jahren immer noch Facharbeiter.
Die, die sich bewerben, wollen nicht arbeiten, die die arbeiten wollen u.a. mich eingeschlossen, werden maßlos überlastet.
Überstunden stehen an der Tagesordnung, Bereitschaftsdienste die nicht vertraglich fixiert sind, müssen ausgeführt werden, Wochenendarbeiten inklusive Sonntags.
Und wehe denn man hat nach dem 8. Wochenende Dienst, keine Zeit.
Oh whei oh whei.
Ich habe mich nun aus dem gewerblichen in den Office Bereich um orrientiert in den technischen Kundenservice.
Handwerklich möchte kaum noch jemand arbeiten....
Die letzten 10 Jahre haben mich echt Nerven gekostet.
Es gibt auch keinen Anreiz um Handwerklich zu Arbeiten.
Nee dann sitze ich lieber im Büro und supporte die Fachpartner und Monteure amTelefon und schlürfe Kaffee dabei.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Mittelstand und die Industrie keine Anreize für die handwerkliche Fraktion verschafft.
Der Witz, ich bewerbe mich um einen Office Platz, und die machen mir einen Gegenangebot in der Endmontage, Produktion, Instandsetzung, Programmierung mit IBN.
Können die nicht lesen? Ich bewerbe mich ausdrücklich um eine zu besetzende frei stelle und es steht ausdrücklich in meiner Bewerbung:" ...und möchte meine berufliche zukunft in den office Bereich ausrichten).
Siehe da, es kommen Gegenangebote in den gewerblichen Bereich.
Gott sei Dank, hatte ich auch genug, ich sage mal zusagen aus dem Office Bereich.
Siehe Arzttermine, zum Teil 6 Wochen Wartezeit, Pflegepersonal pfeifen aus den lezten löchern bedingt durch Überlastung.
Ich blicke da wirklich in eine düstere Zukunft.


----------



## Andrej (16. Juni 2021)

Könnte man dem Schichtleiter oderAbteilungsleiter mit anlauf in die Fresse tretten.Dann würden sich auch mehr Menschen dazu entschließen, wieder mal was handwerkliches zu machen.

In vielen Firmen wird auf verschleiß gearbeitet und dass obwohl genau diese Mitarbeiter unersetzlich sind.  Wärend andere Mitarbeiter den ganzen Tag hin und her laufen oder Kaffe im Pausenraum trinken. Es sind aber oftmals die Leute, die dir dann erzählen wie du deine Arbeit zu erfüllen hat und wie du es besser und effizienter machen könntest. Wenn sie aber dann selbst diese Arbeit mal für eine Woche machen und ihre "effezienten Methoden" dabei anwenden, dann melden sie sich nächste Woche meistens krank!


----------



## muadib (17. Juni 2021)

Es gibt ja Arbeitszeitgesetze. Deren Einhaltung scheint aber niemanden zu interessieren. Vielleicht sollte man eine übermäßige und illegale Menge an Überstunden juristisch als das ansehen was sie sind, nämlich eine Körperverletzung. Wenn dann noch die Verantwortlichen persönlich dafür haftbar gemacht werden, würden die gängigen illegalen Praktiken ganz schnell aufhören.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich oben schon IBN lese... da bekomme ich auch 2..3 Angebote die Woche... LOL...  da wird man verheizt! Ist prinzipiell an allem Schuld! Ist zu 90% irgendwo in der Welt unterwegs... (Ja auch bei den Veträgen, wo man dir hoch und heilig 30% Reisetätigkeit verspricht!) Aber das Beste bei den Jobs ist:
Du bist noch nichtmal im Stande ein Vorstellungsgespräch in einer anderen Bude zu führen, weil du nur unterwegs bist! 
"Fachkräftemangel" da lach ich mich kaputt....  Bei mir ist auch "Porschemangel".... ich finde einfach keinen neuen Boxster S für 10.000,-€ ... 

Warum gehen die, die es können ins Ausland? Warum ist es nicht attraktiv hier einen gut bezahlten Job zu haben? Warum wird im Vergleich auch so schlecht bezahlt?

Bei meinem letzten Arbeitgeber hab ich auch Diplomanden etc. betreut... auch wenn es die meisten hier nicht lesen wollen... aber 3/4 von den Knallern haben nicht auf ne FH oder die Uni hier gehört...!  
Wenn deren Prof. dann mal vorbeigeschneit kam, hats den auch tw. gegruselt....

Das habe ich früher immer "Bildungsinflation" genannt... das Resultat wenn vom Gymnasium an nur so um sich geworfen wird mit Abschlüssen.... 

Das die Raketen in der Industrie dann auch nur schwer Fuß fassen.... Ihr Abschluss rettet die jedenfalls nicht, das ist bestenfalls eine Eintrittskarte, aber dann muss geliefert werden!
Mittlerweile kenne ich Handwerksmeister die sich nen besseren Stand erarbeitet haben und auch finanziell besser da stehen wie einiger dieser Papier-Ingenieure....


----------



## fotoman (27. Juni 2021)

muadib schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Arbeitszeitgesetze. Deren Einhaltung scheint aber niemanden zu interessieren.


Anscheinend gehören aber auch die Angestellten zu denen, die es nicht interessiert. Das mag natürlich schwierig sein, wenn der Arbeitgeber der einzige mögliche im großen Umkreis ist und man als gesuchter Facharbeiter nicht umziehen möchte. Genauso interessiert es auch viele Mitarbeiter nicht, ob es einen BR gibt, ob sie selber in der Gewerkschaft sind usw.



soulstyle schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch die Verantwortlichen persönlich dafür haftbar gemacht werden, würden die gängigen illegalen Praktiken ganz schnell aufhören.


Dafür müssten die MA dies aber erst mal einfordern. Das tun sie ja jetzt schon oft genug nicht.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kenne ich Handwerksmeister die sich nen besseren Stand erarbeitet haben und auch finanziell besser da stehen wie einiger dieser Papier-Ingenieure....


Wer die Fähigkeiten hat und berit ist, all die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nimmt, sollte das auch recht problemlos schaffen.

Wir haben uns aus Spaß schon vor 30 Jahren ausgerechnet, ob wir als Akademiker jemals das Lebenseinkommen unseres Freundes erreichen werden, der mit 15 die Lehre als Elektriker begonnen hat, danach den Techniker gemacht hat und nach ein paar Jahren Anstellung (inkl. Weiterbildung zum Medizintechniker) mit Ende 20 die eigene Firma gegründet hat. Nun ja, was finanziell raus gekommen ist, weiss ich nicht, aber die Firma existiert immer noch und scheint auch erfolgreich zu sein.

Einige unserer ext. Freiberufler stehen auch finanziell erheblich besser da wie die allermeisten Angestellten im Konzern. Da muss man sich ja nur die Stundensätze, deren erlaubtes und oft ausgeschöpftes Arbeitspensum und die nötigen Ausgaben als Selbstständige ansehen.

Aber was bringt es: der eine hatte mit 40 im Urlaub einen Herzinfarkt (zum Glück ohne Langzeitfolgen) und tritt nun kürzer, der nächste hatte einen etwas riskanten Lebensstil und ist beim Mountenbiken leider falsch abgebogen (und ca. 200m im freien Fall den Berg runter gestürtzt). Ein paar weitere sind bisher von solchen Dingen verschont geblieben, durften jetzt während Corona aber auch erst einmal sehen, welche weiteren Auftraggeber sie haben (da sie Dank Arbeitnehmerüberlassungsgesetzt sowieso nicht mehr zu 100% für uns arbeiten dürften und es eininge ihrer anderen Kunden halt nicht so gut getroffen hatten).


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Juni 2021)

Eins kommt noch on-top:

Hier bei uns (wohne in einer kleineren "Großstadt") gibt es die eine oder andere lokale "Mittelstandsvereinigung"....
Hab das mal bei nem Ex-Kollegen erlebt. Der hatte sich in einer anderen Firma beworben und wurde daraufhin zu Geschäftsführung zitiert.... Man hat ihm zu seinem neuen Job gratuliert, obwohl er a) zu der Zeit die Zusage noch nicht hatte und b) auch noch gar nicht gekündigt hatte!

Was nützt also all der Datenschutz und Gesetzeskram, wenn das mittlerweile auf allen Ebenen unterwandert wird?
Mittlerweile hat mir jemand gesteckt der in dieser Mittelstandvereinigung ist, dass das "normal" ist... Wenn ein Bewerber schreibt, dass er bei einer Firma xyz noch angestellt ist... telefoniert man mal eben oder schreibt sich eine E-Mail.
In dem Moment bist du also in deiner Firma unten durch, und wenn du es mitbekommst das dein potentiell neuer Chef ein interessantes Verständniss von Datenschutz und Vetraulichkeit hat, wäre zumindest bei mir die "neue" Firma unten durch.... sch... Situation.

....und ganz persönliches Erlebnis von mir zu dieser Vereinigung: 
Nach ich gekündigt habe (ohne neuen Job zuhaben) hat man mir unter vier Augen gesagt, ich zitiere wörtlich :" Ich werde schon dafür sorgen, dass du hier im Umkreis keinen neuen Job findest..."

Also wer sich dann Gedanken macht, ob die Überstunden denn jetzt schon wieder sein müssen... usw usw usw... 
Es braucht sich niemand wundern, warum in Deutschland die Arbeitnehmer immer mehr "bittere Pillen" regungslos hinnehmen...

Die Fachkräfte hauen hier nicht ausschließlich wegen der Bezahlung oder Überstunden ab.... die ganzen Rahmenbedingungen für Leben & Arbeiten in Deutschland passen mittlerweile nicht mehr....


----------

